# Shout your Frustraitions to the World



## Overread

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just let it out - whatever is bad let it out here - that man who let the door shut in your face - that shopkeeper that overcharged you - that camera you left on a friends portch - what ever it is 
SHOUT IT OUT!
or whisper if you prefer


----------



## Alpha

I hate American football. It's so pointless and naively homoerotic. As my girlfriend once noted, it would be really amazing if, after scoring a touch-down, two incredibly excited teammates just ripped off their helmets and started making out.


----------



## Applefanboy

Ha. Thats funny.  I hate football too.


----------



## EricBrian

Alpha said:


> I hate American football. It's so pointless and naively homoerotic. As my girlfriend once noted, it would be really amazing if, after scoring a touch-down, two incredibly excited teammates just ripped off their helmets and started making out.



:lmao:


----------



## Overread

If you think that of american just what do you think of British where there is not thick layer of armour (ps its called Rugby in the UK not football = that is a different game )


----------



## lostprophet

*ME!!!!*


----------



## Alpha

I really hate shorts with "critters" on them.


----------



## Alpha

I hate Harlan Estate. I tried to get on their mailing list, and they sent me a letter informing me that they were starting a new winery and if I wanted to contribute $300,000 they might think about putting me on the list.


----------



## Alpha

I think it should be illegal to wear penny loafers if you're under the age of 60.


----------



## Alpha

I hate old people who go jogging in shopping malls early in the morning.


----------



## Alpha

I hate MySpace.


----------



## Overread

I think Alpha has a lot to get of his chest 
that or a need to reach 4000 posts


----------



## Alpha

I hate it when you pass by someone and they say, "how are you?" and then keep walking, without caring to actually hear an answer.


----------



## Alpha

I hate it when someone asks how I'm doing and I reply "alright" and they respond, "oh, just alright?"

No! Not _just_ alright. Alright is a combination of the words ALL and RIGHT! Which means, ALL IS RIGHT, which means I'M DOING JUST ****ING FINE WHY ARE YOU ACTING LIKE I'M DEPRESSED?!


----------



## Palyriot

Alpha said:


> I hate it when someone asks how I'm doing and I reply "alright" and they respond, "oh, just alright?"
> 
> No! Not _just_ alright. Alright is a combination of the words ALL and RIGHT! Which means, ALL IS RIGHT, which means I'M DOING JUST ****ING FINE WHY ARE YOU ACTING LIKE I'M DEPRESSED?!



I've never seen someone make it so obvious they're trying to raise their post count.  You keep replying to threads in different replies less than a minute apart.


----------



## Alpha

Am I not permitted to have more than one or two frustrations?


----------



## nealjpage

Alpha said:


> Am I not permitted to have more than one or two frustrations?



Testify, Brother!


----------



## nealjpage

I hate people that drive slowly in the passing lane on the interstate.


----------



## hovis

Dust spots!!

My life is plagued by bleeding dust spots.  The more I clean my lens, the more I seem to get!!!



AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nealjpage

Cat hair!  My house is permeated with the stuff and no matter how much i clean, dust, and vacuum, I can't get rid of it all.  Ends up on slides, negatives, and lenses, not to mention clothes, furniture, and electronics.


----------



## Overread

nealjpage said:


> Cat hair! My house is permeated with the stuff and no matter how much i clean, dust, and vacuum, I can't get rid of it all. Ends up on slides, negatives, and lenses, not to mention clothes, furniture, and electronics.


 
you think you have problems?
Try living with a husky - during molting season  - I am literally white with husky fur at the moment (shows up really well on black tops!)


----------



## taracor

I've always wanted a husky.  An old teacher of mine had a pet wolf.  Not half, not but full wolf.  One of his friends got a wolf cub, then thought "holy crap, it's a wolf" dropped it off at his house, and never came back..


I can't stand when people don't signal when driving.


----------



## That One Guy

going with Alpha on this....

I hate it when you ask someone how they are doing and they respond and walk away without asking how you are doing. It's like you aren't important enough for their concern.


----------



## That One Guy

I hate the long lines to checkout at walmart.


----------



## That One Guy

I hate it when someone passes you on the road, gets in front of you only to turn right immediately and slow you down. as if that extra 5 seconds helped them.


----------



## That One Guy

I hate it when I apply too much pressure and my crayons break


----------



## mrodgers

Husky?

How about this little adorable girl....







I hate the fact that we could not get Shimmer, seen above, to stop biting the kids every time they walked past.  Had her until she was around 10 months old and finally had to get rid of her because of the biting 

Boy, she was a gorgeous pup.  Husky and Shepard mix, we got the whitest one they had.


----------



## mrodgers

That One Guy said:


> I hate it when someone passes you on the road, gets in front of you only to turn right immediately and slow you down. as if that extra 5 seconds helped them.


Or...  You see a car ready to pull out up ahead from a side road.  They wait, they wait, then finally as you are nearing, they pull out!  Not only do they slow you down by waiting until it is too late, but then they take 3 miles to reach their driving speed of 10 mph under the speed limit!  Meanwhile, the road I drive to work is quite hilly.  Thus, you never see anyone coming in the opposite direction until you are into a passing zone.  That's when the oncoming cars appear!  I think the people who wait to pull out are timing it all so that this happens....

Sheesh, I have so much to rant about with driving and cars.

How about, can I PLEASE buy a decent car with a REAL transmission in this LAZY freakin country of ours!!!!!!!  I don't want a freaking sportscar!  I don't want a stripped down, underpowered, no AC, no power windows or radio, vinyl covered seat base model to get a 5 or 6 speed transmission!!!!!!  All I want is a nice car, preferably with a V6 for the hills around me, and A MANUAL TRANSMISSION!!!!!!!!  I DRIVE MY CARS NOT JUST GUIDE THEM AROUND!!!!!

_"I'm sorry sir, that car is not offered with a 5 speed..."_  Why not?  They have the SAME car over in Europe!!!!  In Europe, you can ONLY GET IT IN A 5 SPEED!!!!!  Why can't I get one with a 5 speed IN AMERICA WHERE THE MANUFACTURER IS BASED OUT OF!!!!!  Give me the EUROPEAN VERSION of the drivetrain then!!!!!


----------



## kundalini

Overread said:


> you think you have problems?
> Try living with a husky - during molting season - I am literally white with husky fur at the moment (shows up really well on black tops!)


Yeah, well try a Parsons Jack Russell that has a molting season from January to December for the past 13 years.  The color you are wearing is irrelevant.  It's there!

I hate drivers that do not use their indicators when maneuvering in traffic.

I hate drivers that don't have the common sense to turn their lights on when it's raining (wipers are engaged).


----------



## Senor Hound

I'm frustrated with myself.  I really hate myself sometimes, and right now is one of them.  Oh well, maybe I'll feel better tomorrow.

I have issues...


----------



## John_05

I hate people that bump months-old threads.

Sorry.  I'm tired and bored,  and I hate that too. :lmao:


----------



## Slaphead

I've said it before and I'll say it again - Umbrellas.


----------



## Lord_Nikon

Getting profiled.
Got a ticket tonight for rolling a stop sign. It should have been a ticket for driving a modified Japanese car.  The Ticked was BS but what can you do besides fight it.


----------



## Artograph

John_05 said:


> I hate people that bump months-old threads.
> 
> :lmao:


 
You hate me........you hate me........??  Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!  

...Oh, wait.  Who cares!!!!   LOL!!!



Lemme see.....I hate..........Ohhh....can I say hockey season!!!????  :lmao:  'Go Leafs' ...and all that crap!


----------



## John_05

Artograph said:


> You hate me........you hate me........??  Waaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> 
> ...Oh, wait.  Who cares!!!!   LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see.....I hate..........Ohhh....can I say hockey season!!!????  :lmao:  'Go Leafs' ...and all that crap!




I don't hate you,  but I do hate people who don't care.  :lmao:

I also HATE waiting for things I order.  I can't wait for the day when instant deliveries are possible,  but I hate the fact that I probably won't live long enough to see it.


----------



## LaFoto

Not only do I hate too large and too flashy signatures, I also hate to tell our members that they are not allowed on here, but I must do so: 



> *We have implemented guidelines restricting *signature sizes and format*. These guidelines not only help the forum pages load more quickly, but also keep signatures from competing for attention with the images contained in each post. Here are the guidelines:
> 
>  Any images used in signatures will be a *MAXIMUM size of 468x60 pixe*ls.
>  *No animated or flamboyant signatures* are allowed.
>  No political statements or links are allowed.
>  Lengthy lists of camera gear should be put in your user profile, not in your signature.


 
Some might hate me for telling them so but what must be said must be said. 

And since this was once designed to be a SHOUTING thread ("*Shout* your Frustrations to the World" is its title, after all), I want to grab this wonderful chance by the head and shout:

READ THE FORUM GUIDELINES *AND FOLLOW THEM* - THEY'RE TO BE FOUND UNDER "FAQ".

Phew. Got that off my chest now.
Should bring about easy, smooth, happy moderating times now!


----------



## monkeykoder

I hate getting up at 9:00am to find out that if I'd gotten up at 8:00 I might be driving up to pick up the exact camera I want but no someone else is going to pick it up before me .


----------



## John_05

LaFoto said:


> Not only do I hate too large and too flashy signatures, I also hate to tell our members that they are not allowed on here, but I must do so:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might hate me for telling them so but what must be said must be said.
> 
> 
> Phew. Got that off my chest now.
> Should bring about easy, smooth, happy moderating times now!



I stopped posting on another forum because they had no signature guidelines, and didn't care what the members used.  Trying to open a page with 15 people using 5,000kb+ animated flash banners with sound,  all going off at once, was too annoying waiting 5 minutes for one page with less than a paragraph worth of replies to load.  

Since I need to follow the theme of the thread, I HATE it when it rains on days where I have plans to go out and do some shooting.


----------



## toofpaste

LaFoto said:


> Not only do I hate too large and too flashy signatures, I also hate to tell our members that they are not allowed on here, but I must do so:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might hate me for telling them so but what must be said must be said.
> 
> And since this was once designed to be a SHOUTING thread ("*Shout* your Frustrations to the World" is its title, after all), I want to grab this wonderful chance by the head and shout:
> 
> READ THE FORUM GUIDELINES *AND FOLLOW THEM* - THEY'RE TO BE FOUND UNDER "FAQ".
> 
> Phew. Got that off my chest now.
> Should bring about easy, smooth, happy moderating times now!


 


I have a hard time with this one.


----------



## Phazan

^Your mom had a _hard _time with me last night.

HAHAHAHA!! Suck it


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

gosh, a picture of a puppy


----------



## JohnnyL

I'm living in China currently and I hate it. It's so dodgy over here. I just got robbed for my phone a few days ago. I realize that on that day when I got robbed , I was being followed the entire day. It's  scary to know that I'm bringing my photo gear out and I could get robbed. I'm a student and I don't have a job so I pay for the photo gear through my savings. 

Is there anyone who knows about worldwide camera insurance?


----------



## hankejp

Wow, that sucks Johnny.  One thing I was taught is to never do the same route all the time.  Mix it up so nobody knows where you will be or are going.  Good thing that they just took your phone and nothing else.


----------



## JohnnyL

Haha how do you take a different route if there is only 1 way? You know , when I left , this guy came up to me and was asking me where I was from and all that and I had a suspicion people were planning something on me. I was debating if I should take another route or not but since there was on 1 route or another route which was double the distance , I just took the shorter one without thinking and unfortunately , I got robbed..:x


----------



## youbetcha1018

I hate Bad Girls Club... I think this TV series should be banned, they're not educational and really not funny. Especially when they're seen on TV smoking, drinking till they're drunk, fighting with each other and most especially CHEATING on their boyfriend(s).:thumbdown: I watched this Tyra Bank show one day, and the episode is all about teen girls engaged in fight and caught on video then posting it on the internet. Tyra asked this 14 year old girl why she always fight with her sister and wants to video tape it then post on the internet. She answered, "I envy my sister cuz she gets all the attention, I post them on the internet because I wanna show every girls that they can't mess with me. I love watching *BAD GIRLS CLUB*"


----------



## Joves

I hate self checkouts. For what Im paying for anything. anymore I want someone to do some of the work Besides it is a lot like masterbation, while yes I can do it myself, it isnt as fulfillings as, having some one do it for you.


----------



## Josh66

Joves said:


> I hate self checkouts. For what Im paying for anything. anymore I want someone to do some of the work Besides it is a lot like masterbation, while yes I can do it myself, it isnt as fulfillings as, having some one do it for you.


Me too.


I hate working.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Self checkouts are nice unless people don't use them right, then they make a scene, and hold everyone up hah. Other wise I like them.


----------



## ferny




----------



## Alex_B

I hate it when people shout so much as you lot do now! ....


----------



## Alex_B

Joves said:


> I hate self checkouts. For what Im paying for anything. anymore I want someone to do some of the work Besides it is a lot like masterbation, while yes I can do it myself, it isnt as fulfillings as, having some one do it for you.



I love them! Less less boring than if someone did it for you.


----------



## pm63

Those rude, ungreatful people who don't say "thank you" if you stop to hold the door open for them. Who raised these idiots?

Rude or arrogant people in general.

False people who seem amazing on the outside but are really nasty on the inside.

The whole British culture of binge drinking and having nothing better to do.


----------



## toofpaste

Phazan said:


> ^Your mom had a _hard _time with me last night.
> 
> HAHAHAHA!! Suck it


 

wtf


----------



## lostprophet

idiots


----------



## toofpaste

no comment.


----------



## Chiller

Hearses are not available at car lots. :er:

BELL Sympatico sucks....if you live in Canada...do not use Bell sympatico. Never never never........I have not had internet for 4 days at home, and they dont know why....bunch of limp dik moron half english speaking idiots there. :x:x:x


----------



## pm63

Iiyama customer service, which is even worse than their monitors.


----------



## Phazan

I love self check outs! I never go grochery shopping, I usually just buy myself lunch or something at the grochery store. Self check outs for one let me use dimes to pay for my lunch without getting embarassed, and also are a lot faster if I'm using my debit card (Like seriously...20 seconds). The people who don't know how to use them are annoying though


----------



## Josh66

The self check outs bug me.

Part of the price I'm paying for my items goes towards the wages of the employees at the store.  It's like the store is trying to cut out the cashier, in 10 years (probably not even that long) there will only be self check outs (a self check out doesn't need insurance, 401(k), worker's comp, it's never late, doesn't call in...).  

It's bad enough that all of the smaller business got ran off by the 'mega-store', now the 'mega-store' has minimal people up front (so you have to wait in line for 45 minutes), and there's nobody to help you if you need it.

Seriously, the one in my town has like 40 check out lanes (not counting the self check outs) - I have never seen more than 6 of them open.


----------



## spiffybeth

Chiller said:


> Hearses are not available at car lots. :er:
> 
> BELL Sympatico sucks....if you live in Canada...do not use Bell sympatico. Never never never........I have not had internet for 4 days at home, and they dont know why....bunch of limp dik moron half english speaking idiots there. :x:x:x


----------



## bace

I hate stupidity and ignorance.

All of the things that I hate about the world at this time are born of stupidity and ignorance.


----------



## Chiller

bace said:


> *I hate stupidity* and ignorance.
> 
> All of the things that I hate about the world at this time are born of stupidity and ignorance.


   Do they work for Bell Canada?


----------



## toofpaste

bace said:


> I hate stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> All of the things that I hate about the world at this time are born of stupidity and ignorance.


 
Now when you say stupidity.......


----------



## Chiller

RAP...what a pile of garbage. Bad poetry put to some electronic drum beat. And what is with all the hand motions....got fleas? I think a cream can fix that. And what do these rap "artists" keep in those big baggy pants...their family?  I just saw some vid on tv, and every word ended in "tion".


----------



## Phazan

I feel so optimistic!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

well when you stick your hand in a pile of goo , don't come crying to us


----------



## Phazan

I keep refreshing this forum page, and my myspace page and waiting for people to write stuff. And I have my phone on my lap, and aim open too. I am in so many mini-conversations at once. I just can't go to sleep yet, it's too early. MUST KEEP MYSELF BUSY!


----------



## sarahgolding@photographer

I had a *scally* ask for a photo shoot wasting an hour of my time today for them not to show up so it must have been a prank.  Urgh!


----------



## esszeeeye

Chiller said:


> RAP...what a pile of garbage. Bad poetry put to some electronic drum beat. And what is with all the hand motions....got fleas? I think a cream can fix that. And what do these rap "artists" keep in those big baggy pants...their family?  I just saw some vid on tv, and every word ended in "tion".



Rap is getting OLD and tired...And that grabbing stuff....its gross


----------



## reg

I'm going to murder the next person that goes into a thread all hoity-toity and says:

"It's spelled _lens. _No _e_."

Like they're a National Spelling Bee judge.


----------



## Phazan

This girl spent the night at my house when my parents weren't home, and now her dad wants to kill me, and I can't see her anymore for a while :'(


----------



## Chiller

People who work at halloween stores and cant tell the difference between halloween and a bar mitz fa... Go find a job being a taxi driver or something...gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Peanuts

When researchers don't organize their papers nicely and take 80 pages to get their actual point across.  Especially when you are reading about obstetric fistulas.  I don't want to read the v-word one more time! yargh (sorry for all of the young minds that just looked up what an OF is)


----------



## reg

Peanuts said:


> the v-word



lol vajayjay


----------



## Peanuts

reg said:


> lol vajayjay



Such a boy


----------



## mrcrassic

95% of women from New York City.

Cars that try to kill me on the bike path.


----------



## Antarctican

Why did it have to be done today, and why did they need 80 signed copies???!!


----------



## pm63

reg said:


> I'm going to murder the next person that goes into a thread all hoity-toity and says:
> 
> "It's spelled _lens. _No _e_."
> 
> Like they're a National Spelling Bee judge.



What if they _are_ a National Spelling Bee judge?


----------



## bradster76

Should I start alphabetically? Let's see, I have quite a list:

1) Sports. WTF. I'd like to have just 5 mins to kick Tiger Wood's arse in front of his hoity-toity fans. Rant not over...
     A) Sports figures have become arrogant, rude, and self-righteous         a$$holes. Sports figures when I was young, where people to look UP to, not get mad at. Tiger Woods once took a fan's camera out of his hand and tossed it in a pond. Heh, if that were me and my camera; Tiger would be following it, then picking his teeth out of his arse. 
     B) Sports figures make WWWAAAAAYYYY too much money!! It's deplorable how much they make for PLAYING A GAME. Football is very...homoerotic. Two mend bend over, while another man yells "hut, hut", while he reaches up another grown man's arse to grab a "ball". They do this a few months out of the whole year, and get paid millions even if they loose miserably. The rest of the year, they spend on the news. THEY need to make $9 an hour and I need to make $2million. 

Golfers are another issue with me. I know I'm Celt, but even drunk I wouldn't of come up with something as 'tarded as this game. You destroy hundereds of acres of precious land, place elements that are not of that particular environment, lay grass down, and dump 989898989898989 gallons of chemicals on it daily so it stays purdy. (This is the part I need a strong beer). Then, some guy/girl spends $100 to hit a little, white ball. Get in a silly, little automobile to chase it. Most the time they loose the ball. After finding the ball, the repeat the same stupid action again, all to get it into a hole, 500 yards away. Then they repeat this 17 more times. And then go home and watch a "professional" do it on tv and feel like a horrible golfer. Golfers travel the world, see places I never even knew existed, make tons of money per year even if they suck (not to mention endorsements), and to tv ads. WTF. Give em a plastic trophy and tell them to STFU.

Hockey: "Grown men" acting like drunk college kids fighting over a girl. The puck is the girl. Got ego? Nuff said.

2) Cell phones that annoy the hell out of everybody around the user. I work with mostly kids...20-24 and into the whole cell phone fetish. WTF. I use mine to call people, and as an alarm clock. Call me old, but so what. All I hear is dirty songs, silly ringtones, mp3s of music even I wouldn't listen to, and etc. They even play video games on them. MORE SH*T WE DON"T NEED!!!

3) MMORPGs. Okay, people buy a game for $40-$60 and then pay a montly fee to play. It's like EVERY new game is doing this BS. I play Neverwinter Nights I and II, and Oblivion. Oblivion has no online play, thank goodness. World of Crapcraft HAS to be the worst. I played for a little while and got sick of it. Sick of some 12yr old cussing me out from China, sick of the constant Chuck Norris "jokes", and the ur mom this, and ur mom that. I'm too old to pay for that. Why can't they make games that give us the choice to play on or offline?? Retarded. Thanks kids around the world, and lazy parents. You suck.

4) Church people coming to me and trying to "save" me. Go home.

5) Paying to mail something. WTF. Our taxes already go to the postal services to make it operate. So, I want to mail a DVD to someone they want me to pay $5? 

6) Pay that does not keep up with cost of living.

7) Having to go through a national security scan, 5 interviews, 92 drug tests, 165 online questionaires that just re-word every question, and 77 phone calls later to get hired at a damn hardware store. Part time. 

8) Walking down the street, or shopping and seeing 98989898989, 19 year old single moms every 10 feet. WTF. Condoms too expensive? Don't fu*k then. 

9) Being single and getting ignored by every girl I see. Having a GF, and every girl I see look at me. WTF.

10) The fad that won't fu*king die: saggy pants off your ass!! JEEZUZ, enuff already! Pull up your damn pants!! Ever notice it's always guys that do this?? Why can't the occasional hot girl yank her pants down once in a while??

Rant over......as you were.


----------



## Peanuts

Whoah. That was intense


----------



## bradster76

Peanuts said:


> Whoah. That was intense



Hehe, of course. If you're not passionate about what you do, what's the point?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Whoo.... Its going to be alright there:thumbup:,


----------



## Joves

bradster76 said:


> 4) Church people coming to me and trying to "save" me. Go home.
> 6) Pay that does not keep up with cost of living.
> 
> 7) Having to go through a national security scan, 5 interviews, 92 drug tests, 165 online questionaires that just re-word every question, and 77 phone calls later to get hired at a damn hardware store. Part time.


On number four. I used to have these two Jehova Witness ladies that would pester me every Saturday morning. I finally decided to answer the door naked so, they never came back. Then these two men came so, I told them I had a lot of things to get done and, if they would help me with my work I would listen. They left as well.
On number six your pay will never keep up. Unless you become a CEO and, are incompetent or, running the company in the groud. Or you become a Senator.
On seven just try being a concretepump operator showing up on a mining, Dept of Energy or any other government job after 9/11. Im waiting to be strip searched next and having them probe my hinder parts next.
One of my pet peeves is the rampant paranoia that seems to have surfaced after 9/11. Too many people want to give up rights for a sense of false security.


----------



## bradster76

Joves said:


> On number four. I used to have these two Jehova Witness ladies that would pester me every Saturday morning. I finally decided to answer the door naked so, they never came back. Then these two men came so, I told them I had a lot of things to get done and, if they would help me with my work I would listen. They left as well.
> On number six your pay will never keep up. Unless you become a CEO and, are incompetent or, running the company in the groud. Or you become a Senator.
> On seven just try being a concretepump operator showing up on a mining, Dept of Energy or any other government job after 9/11. Im waiting to be strip searched next and having them probe my hinder parts next.
> One of my pet peeves is the rampant paranoia that seems to have surfaced after 9/11. Too many people want to give up rights for a sense of false security.



First stories are funny! :lmao: But the whole 9/11 thing is a truth, and a big pill to swallow. I freakin hate it, and now the world's money is going to hell in a hogcart....*sigh*


----------



## Phazan

^You need to cheer up..


----------



## bradster76

Phazan said:


> ^You need to cheer up..



No, no. Not on this thread! This is a thread to get angry with man..lol 

I'm not really all that mean, just for this thread :lmao:


----------



## Chiller

To all you punks that like to go into haunted houses and spit, curse and hit the actors, I extend my middle finger to you. Cause of you , one of my fellow female actors at our haunt got sent to hospital with head injuries. 
We get paid to scare your arse off, but not paid to be abused. Your nothing but a bunch of young punks that think your tough. Betcha your Mommy and Daddy would be proud, or do you even know who they are.


----------



## bradster76

Chiller said:


> To all you punks that like to go into haunted houses and spit, curse and hit the actors, I extend my middle finger to you. Cause of you , one of my fellow female actors at our haunt got sent to hospital with head injuries.
> We get paid to scare your arse off, but not paid to be abused. Your nothing but a bunch of young punks that think your tough. Betcha your Mommy and Daddy would be proud, or do you even know who they are.



I've heard of that crap happening. I guess they do it because they are too pu**y to get into a REAL brawl. I'd have to hit them back...that's just me though. 

If they commit such a bold act, they should be tried as adults for assault and battery, and stuck in an adult cell for two years.


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> I've heard of that crap happening. I guess they do it because they are too pu**y to get into a REAL brawl. I'd have to hit them back...that's just me though.
> 
> If they commit such a bold act, they should be tried as adults for assault and battery, and stuck in an adult cell for two years.


 
We have some pretty strict rules and codes we use to contact security.  Some of the stuff I have seen working this pro haunt has blown me away.  Most of the teenages smell of booze when they walk by, they get in your face and call me  names,and some act all gansta.  Whateveh....  Im a human dressed in a monsters costume. 
 I wont go into details here, but unfortunatly, my costume does not just come off that easy, that I can go rip their heads off.  It takes an hour to get ready, and Im trapped in it for 4 hours at a time.  Tonight is another night.  I think out of the people 8000 that pass through a night, 7900 are cool.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

belly button lint


----------



## reg

Chiller said:


> To all you punks that like to go into haunted houses and spit, curse and hit the actors, I extend my middle finger to you. Cause of you , one of my fellow female actors at our haunt got sent to hospital with head injuries.
> We get paid to scare your arse off, but not paid to be abused. Your nothing but a bunch of young punks that think your tough. Betcha your Mommy and Daddy would be proud, or do you even know who they are.



I'm working at the haunted house at Lulu Buffet's (Jimmy's wife) restaurant in Gulf Shores, Alabama for the second year this year. Pretty small one though, although tons of people come it's only 3 nights the entire "season".

I hate those people. 

With a passion.

"You don't scare me, I'm not scared of you, etc. etc." then I usually flip the lights off, move to a strategic area and bust out the SuperSoaker. I don't lie. C'est la vie of the Toilet Monster. Or whatever I end up being this year.


----------



## Chiller

reg said:


> I'm working at the haunted house at Lulu Buffet's (Jimmy's wife) restaurant in Gulf Shores, Alabama for the second year this year. Pretty small one though, although tons of people come it's only 3 nights the entire "season".
> 
> I hate those people.
> 
> With a passion.
> 
> "*You don't scare me, I'm not scared of you, etc. etc." then I usually flip the lights off, move to a strategic area and bust out the SuperSoaker. I don't lie. C'est la vie of the Toilet Monster. Or whatever I end up being this year*.


   Yeah we get those too...most find themselves tunning with their hands on there unit screaming like a little girl, when somebody jumps out from the dark behind them. 

  This is not a bad one...but more a funny one....  
People who do their wives shave their head at home.  Dont they know...that when they let their wives do this, they have no idea what the back of their melon looks like.  Our service guy just came in...and the back of his head is really really bad, and crooked.  Said..."oh, my wife did it"   Wonder what he did wrong to her. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  My dog could shave a straighter line in the snow. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  The even sadder part, was he has been into 4 customers lookin like this.


----------



## rhall54

My current frustration is my boyfriend.

Apparently I have a problem. I'm a girl. and one week out of the month I'm a moody girl. This, apparently, is unnatural and there is something horribly wrong with me and I need to seek medical help. If not, I will have ruined the relationship.

Uhhh... I have no words to express the amount of frustation I have towards this boy who is dumb enough to say this monthly occurence that happens to every female is unnatural.


----------



## bradster76

rhall54 said:


> My current frustration is my boyfriend.
> Uhhh... I have no words to express the amount of frustation I have towards this boy who is dumb enough to say this monthly occurence that happens to every female is unnatural.



Umm...he must of been asleep in "sex-ed" class. :meh: Most guys are jerks when it comes to 'that time of the month', and I don't know why. It's not like any person would really want to have it....hence the bad moods?? I have to say it, but your boyfriend is a moron. :er: One reason why most of us decent guys get a bad rep.


----------



## rhall54

bradster76 said:


> Most guys are jerks when it comes to 'that time of the month', and I don't know why. It's not like any person would really want to have it....hence the bad moods??


 
Seriously.. why on earth would I want to feel this way for one entire week out of the month? I would much rather be happy and dancing around everyday of the month. 

some boys are just so silly.


----------



## Joves

rhall54 said:


> Seriously.. why on earth would I want to feel this way for one entire week out of the month? I would much rather be happy and dancing around everyday of the month.
> 
> some boys are just so silly.


 Or just plain clueless and, selfish. Now I have met some women who like feeling all moody and, miserable all the time. Which is why I avoid them.


----------



## bradster76

Same here, joves. I am a complete freak magnet. *sigh*


----------



## Matty-Bass

I HATE the amount of extracurricular **** I'm doing right now. It's eating all my time up and I'm not focusing on the things I should be doing.

In a direct relation to the above, I HATE not having time to go take pictures! I feel like a huge poser photographer. 

In a direct relation to the above, I HATE where I live. There is NOTHING to take pictures of. The downtown, sure it's quaint. But I've shot it from EVERY ****ING ANGLE ALREADY


----------



## Peanuts

Matty-Bass said:


> I HATE the amount of extracurricular **** I'm doing right now. It's eating all my time up and I'm not focusing on the things I should be doing.
> 
> In a direct relation to the above, I HATE not having time to go take pictures! I feel like a huge poser photographer.
> 
> In a direct relation to the above, I HATE where I live. There is NOTHING to take pictures of. The downtown, sure it's quaint. But I've shot it from EVERY ****ING ANGLE ALREADY



Long time no see!


----------



## invisibledemon

rhall54 said:


> My current frustration is my boyfriend.
> 
> Apparently I have a problem. I'm a girl. and one week out of the month I'm a moody girl. This, apparently, is unnatural and there is something horribly wrong with me and I need to seek medical help. If not, I will have ruined the relationship.
> 
> Uhhh... I have no words to express the amount of frustation I have towards this boy who is dumb enough to say this monthly occurence that happens to every female is unnatural.




this is the time of time that most smart guys walk on eggshells. 
also, the best time to kiss ass and become the greatest boyfriend. lol. 
your guy, sounds like he's trying to find an excuse to blame a failing relationship on you, he could be up to something...


but i hate that there can no longer be a cleansing of the gene pool. once upon a time, it was survival of the fittest. if you did something drastically stupid then most likely it would kill you, now we save the idiots and allow them to breed. 
thus causing a world overpopulated with idiots.


----------



## bradster76

invisibledemon said:


> this is the time of time that most smart guys
> but i hate that there can no longer be a cleansing of the gene pool. once upon a time, it was survival of the fittest. if you did something drastically stupid then most likely it would kill you, now we save the idiots and allow them to breed.
> thus causing a world overpopulated with idiots.



Amen, brother. Like me and my friend used to say: "Stop making helmets. If someone is stupid enuff to ride some bike or deathmachine for looks, or a thrill, then it's natural selection. Let the retards die by their stupidity". 

I still stand by what we said. But no, everyone is trying to save the world. Thus, more stupid people, who sit around, do nothing worth while for the world and drink gallons of Monster drinks and eat cheetos and then ten years down the line wonder why their heart popped like a zit. 

Good movie to watch is Whitenoise and Whitenoise 2, really opens your mind up. Opens a new door to why maybe we shouldn't try to save everyone. I won't spoil it....just check it out...or the trailers even.


----------



## Joves

Matty-Bass said:


> I HATE the amount of extracurricular **** I'm doing right now. It's eating all my time up and I'm not focusing on the things I should be doing.
> 
> In a direct relation to the above, I HATE not having time to go take pictures! I feel like a huge poser photographer.
> 
> In a direct relation to the above, I HATE where I live. There is NOTHING to take pictures of. The downtown, sure it's quaint. But I've shot it from EVERY ****ING ANGLE ALREADY


 Start one of the quaint buildings on fire, then you will have something to shoot. Not that I really suggest it but, thinking about it might make you feel better.


----------



## pm63

I hate those idiots that say "it's the camera" when you show them your snaps which they are amazed at, and are too stupid to comprehend that having Nikon's most entry-level DSLR isn't going to make you a better photographer than if you were using the compact they own.

I hate how much of a boner most photographers get about equipment and how they drool about lenses, and how price inelastic photography is. Even on here, the eqipment forum always has about 30 people viewing, whereas the places that really matter like galleries and shop talk are overlooked.

The British education system.


----------



## kalmkidd

MY GOD DAMMM CAMERA FUKKKKINNNN BROKEEEE....


----------



## Village Idiot

I like motorcycles.

I like cameras.

I like laughing at people that complain too much.

I like using my phone to help keep my schedules without having to look at the calendar at the house.

I like sushi.

I like football.


----------



## invisibledemon

....and i like touching myself

but i believe this thread is for frustrating things,

wait, it is a frustrating thing. if im having to do it myself that means that nobody else is doing it for me. dang.......


----------



## Andrea K

I am frustrated with school at the moment.


----------



## bradster76

I hate the fact I'm a magnet for crazy chicks. Every GF I've had has (no, not kidding) been diagnosed as having some serious mental problems. Anything from Bi-polar to Borderline personalities. WTF?? Is it because women see the normal guy as a thing to use? They come off all nice, smart, caring, etc, then 6 months later they fu*k you over. Then 6 months after you broke up with em, you find out about other ways they fu*ked you over when you didn't know it. 

I hate how "online dating" even exists. Like a drive through liquer store.....why?? _"Oh, yes. Lemme check out someone's profile and read all the BS they say about themselves. And on top of that, we'll never see each other in person, but will give our addresses and phone numbers to them...yah! Then, we we meet, she's 500lbs of lard, has 6 kids and hangs out at McDonolds." _Oh, and she forgot to take her meds for multiple-personalities. :banghead:


----------



## Phazan

Today's Music.

So weak.


----------



## invisibledemon

Phazan said:


> Today's Music.
> 
> So weak.




eh, europeans have a pretty good selection. try looking online. 
not all new american music sucks thought, unless you're an 80's hair band type guy, to which i say: horrible music.


----------



## Chiller

invisibledemon said:


> eh, europeans have a pretty good selection. try looking online.
> not all new american music sucks thought, *unless you're an 80's hair band type guy, to which i say: horrible music*.


OH yeah...your mother dresses you funny too.   So bite me arse


----------



## Phazan

bradster76 said:


> Amen, brother. Like me and my friend used to say: "Stop making helmets. If someone is stupid enuff to ride some bike or deathmachine for looks, or a thrill, then it's natural selection. Let the retards die by their stupidity".
> 
> I still stand by what we said. But no, everyone is trying to save the world. Thus, more stupid people, who sit around, do nothing worth while for the world and drink gallons of Monster drinks and eat cheetos and then ten years down the line wonder why their heart popped like a zit.
> 
> Good movie to watch is Whitenoise and Whitenoise 2, really opens your mind up. Opens a new door to why maybe we shouldn't try to save everyone. I won't spoil it....just check it out...or the trailers even.


 
I'm stupid enough to ride a dirtbike, and I've even jumped out of a plane before, 13,000 ft above the ground..And I'm still alive!  While I was out being retarded and having fun, all the smart people were working in a cubicle stressing about stuff.

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chiller

Phazan said:


> I'm stupid enough to ride a dirtbike, and I've even jumped out of a plane before, 13,000 ft above the ground..And I'm still alive!  *While I was out being retarded and having fun*, all the smart people were working in a cubicle stressing about stuff.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm


 
You were taking photos at the zoo too? :er:


----------



## Phazan

Taking pictures at a zoo?! No way that's too dangerous.. One time someone died from a tiger attack at the zoo..If it happens to one person, it obviously happens to everyone ya know..
I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Big Bully

rhall54 said:


> My current frustration is my boyfriend.
> 
> Apparently I have a problem. I'm a girl. and one week out of the month I'm a moody girl. This, apparently, is unnatural and there is something horribly wrong with me and I need to seek medical help. If not, I will have ruined the relationship.
> 
> Uhhh... I have no words to express the amount of frustation I have towards this boy who is dumb enough to say this monthly occurence that happens to every female is unnatural.


 
You know it's not just stupid boyfriends who think this. I personally think it's men in general! They don't understand that during this time of the month, a girl/woman is hormonal, and it is hard to control emotions because of these hormone changes. MY HELL is it that hard to understand???!!! Men go through more hormone changes than women do, and do we complain... NOOOOO!!! But damn I get grouchy for one day and all hell is going to break loose! The world is coming to an end and by hell I had better fix my attitude pronto! Damn-razzle-frazzle-(&%#%*()&^$@##%&()... Need I go on! 



rhall54 said:


> Seriously.. why on earth would I want to feel this way for one entire week out of the month? I would much rather be happy and dancing around everyday of the month.
> 
> some boys are just so silly.


No clue.. But some guys think we actually have a choice and can control it! Ya freaking right...



invisibledemon said:


> ....and i like touching myself
> 
> but i believe this thread is for frustrating things,
> 
> wait, it is a frustrating thing. if im having to do it myself that means that nobody else is doing it for me. dang.......


 




Phazan said:


> Taking pictures at a zoo?! No way that's too dangerous.. One time someone died from a tiger attack at the zoo..If it happens to one person, it obviously happens to everyone ya know..
> I'm not taking any chances.


 

Ok my big gripe at the world is.... 

Dealing with failing grades in a class, finding out that I got the lowest grade on a damn test, with a stupidas$ teacher who has no idea how to actually teach, and yet it's my fault because all the time I spend studying isn't freaking enough. How many hours in the day do I actually have!?
OOOOH and to top it off I am going through "Said time" which makes my problem 50 times worse because my emotions are out of whack. And I am told that I need to get a grip because it isn't THAT BAD.. Who the hell tells someone it isn't that bad? What ever happened to giving them a freaking hug and say its going to be alright, you aren't as stupid as you feel!!! 
Freaking grunt!!!


----------



## Chiller

Phazan said:


> Taking pictures at a zoo?! No way that's too dangerous.. One time someone died from a tiger attack at the zoo..If it happens to one person, it obviously happens to everyone ya know..
> I'm not taking any chances.


  Whew....you had me worried there.  I thought we had another TPF  Retard on our hands.


----------



## MelodySoul

I hate that it's snowing right now.


----------



## monkeykoder

I hate people mostly just the stupid ones but people in general sometimes.  People don't seem to understand that they aren't the most important thing in the world and maybe they should get over themselves.  I also hate people that come into tutoring labs and then get pissed off at you when you tell them that there is another tutoring lab dedicated basically to the class they're taking and that the tutors there would be better able to help them.  Sure it is a remedial math lab and you might feel insulted that I directed you there but there is no fsking reason to tell all your friends I'm an a$$hole because I tried to direct you to some more patient people who have a greater understanding of your difficulties than I do.


----------



## dklod

when someones says "I thought this thread was dead" or "thought we killed this thread" as if someone said enough is enough, chopped the thread up into to little pieces with a butchers knife, mailed its head to the OP and then have a moderator come in and clean up the crime scene.  Isnt it better an old thread is bumped with a relevant comment rather than creating a new one about the same thing??


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

dklod said:


> rather than creating a new one about the same thing??



Nah!!!!!


----------



## invisibledemon

Chiller said:


> OH yeah...your mother dresses you funny too.   So bite me arse




my mother doesnt dress me funny, so what, im 22 and where footed pajamas with a flap on the butt so i dont have to take them off to go poopie, i like them. 


I hate girls that squeeze into too small pants and have that fat that pours over the side. then they proceed to where a tiny shirt that shows their "tummy" (i.e. Gut). Its just vulgar.


----------



## Chiller

invisibledemon said:


> my mother doesnt dress me funny, so what, *im 22 and where footed pajamas with a flap on the butt* so i dont have to take them off to go poopie, i like them.
> 
> 
> I hate girls that squeeze into too small pants and have that fat that pours over the side. then they proceed to where a tiny shirt that shows their "tummy" (i.e. Gut). Its just vulgar.


 
hah....I knew you were still in diapers.  Im an old fart...and I am a few years away from adult diapers...

Rock on....


----------



## monkeykoder

invisibledemon said:


> my mother doesnt dress me funny, so what, im 22 and where footed pajamas with a flap on the butt so i dont have to take them off to go poopie, i like them.
> 
> 
> I hate girls that squeeze into too small pants and have that fat that pours over the side. then they proceed to where a tiny shirt that shows their "tummy" (i.e. Gut). Its just vulgar.



Can't women just realize that a lot of what they do makes them look WORSE not better.  I'm not against girls that are chubby but that whole pants so tight that what used to look ok if not attractive now looks like you're a freaking walrus just gets annoying.


----------



## bradster76

1) Sometimes I hate having a damn conscience. Everytime someone pisses me off, it keeps me from pulling the heat on them. 

2) 19 and 20 yr olds bitching and telling me how to do my damn job. Goddamn kids need to have their face hit with a brick of reality. Yesterday, I almost buried a kids face in the parking lot. Damn kids need to STFU and worry about growing up and letting there balls drop. :angry1: layball:


----------



## Chiller

People that critique photos....your all morons.   I had a guy on another forum tell me....I like shot, but it needs more clouds.  O.k   I will make some.  I have a freekin cloud maker in my back pocket. oh....better yet....I will wait for another day, when that perfect cloud will come by.  Or maybe I can ask that invisible man in the sky to make me one 
 You critique people take this stuff waaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously.  It is a freekin picture.  A photograph.


----------



## Peanuts

Chiller - just tell him not to worry, you have ordered of up your own factory in that region so there are more 'clouds'.  It should only kill 50% of the current population


----------



## bradster76

Chiller said:


> People that critique photos....your all morons.   I had a guy on another forum tell me....I like shot, but it needs more clouds.  O.k   I will make some.  I have a freekin cloud maker in my back pocket. oh....better yet....I will wait for another day, when that perfect cloud will come by.  Or maybe I can ask that invisible man in the sky to make me one
> You critique people take this stuff waaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously.  It is a freekin picture.  A photograph.



Right on, brother. It's the "Knowitall" clicks that think every little blade of grass that mothernature blows in the wrong way when you close the shutter, that prob. got their "skills" from a magazine or "photography for dummies" that I can't stand. Then they go out, take a *****y ass roll of photos and buff them up on Photochop and feel all professional. 

Pffff....they can kiss my ass along with yours.


----------



## Chiller

Leaf Blowers....what is with them.   First off...it is fall...there was a 60km(35 American) wind, and these two yahoos, were trying to use leaf blowers after doing some landscape to blow the leaves on the road.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:  They were both dressed like rejects from a Ghostbusters movie, with their backpacks full of air, making some half arsed attempt at beating the wind.  :lmao::lmao:  Go have a coffee or sompin(sorry aboot the bad gramma too):lmao:


----------



## bradster76

This "internet/733t" sh*t. What is wrong with talking normal so most people can understand you? 

Oh..I know the answer.....emo kids who need to feel "cool". "I haz made up new langwege!" I guess it's revenge of the nerds in real life...

Back to my coffee...


----------



## invisibledemon

worse than the leet, is text message speech. 
i hate recieving texts that say things like: wat, "no" instead of "know", hav, OMG (i freakin hate that one) 
i have actually met people who talk like that now, they look at you and say "OH! L-O-L." 
really? you can't just laugh? or they say "O-M-G", why can they not just say the words? it sickens me


----------



## Phazan

Chiller said:


> People that critique photos....your all morons. I had a guy on another forum tell me....I like shot, but it needs more clouds. O.k I will make some. *I have a freekin cloud maker in my back pocket.* oh....better yet....I will wait for another day, when that perfect cloud will come by. Or maybe I can ask that invisible man in the sky to make me one
> You critique people take this stuff waaaaaaaaaaaay to seriously. It is a freekin picture. A photograph.


 

Hahahahaha 

_"This "internet/733t" sh*t. What is wrong with talking normal so most people can understand you? 

Oh..I know the answer.....emo kids who need to feel "cool". "I haz made up new langwege!" I guess it's revenge of the nerds in real life..."_

One thing..The emos aren't who type like that.. And they type like that cause it's awesome!! (And cause it's always fun to annoy people on 73h 1nt3rWeb5)


----------



## Phazan

invisibledemon said:


> worse than the leet, is text message speech.
> i hate recieving texts that say things like: wat, "no" instead of "know", hav, OMG (i freakin hate that one)
> i have actually met people who talk like that now, they look at you and say "OH! L-O-L."
> really? you can't just laugh? or they say "O-M-G", why can they not just say the words? it sickens me


 
I say "O-M-G" alllll the time! (Cause I'm awesome) It's really not a big deal, don't let it get to you.


----------



## Chiller

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMG-8I37khU[/ame]


----------



## Overread

Chiller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMG-8I37khU


 
that was painfull
I like have a sister like that - good job she is not, like, that bad!


oh no now I have like caught it!!!


----------



## Joves

bradster76 said:


> This "internet/733t" sh*t. What is wrong with talking normal so most people can understand you?
> 
> Oh..I know the answer.....emo kids who need to feel "cool". "I haz made up new langwege!" I guess it's revenge of the nerds in real life...
> 
> Back to my coffee...


 First off 1337 speak is way older that the EMO kids. I can read it myself so it doesnt bother me much.


----------



## bradster76

Phazan said:


> (Cause I'm awesome)



Whoever told you that was on smack, acid, morphine and really drunk and mentally demented all at once. 

BTW: IT is the INTERNET. Not the enrurwebz.  *****ng speech is gonna make me freakin stab someone...


----------



## bradster76

Joves said:


> First off 1337 speak is way older that the EMO kids. I can read it myself so it doesnt bother me much.



For years in highschool (and now) I never understood algebra...why the hell would you mix the alphabet with numbers? 

Now people want to make some retarded internet language for attention but don't want to do their math homework???

Christ, and people wonder why I'm anti and psychosocial.


----------



## Phazan

bradster76 said:


> Whoever told you that was on smack, acid, morphine and really drunk and mentally demented all at once.
> 
> BTW: IT is the INTERNET. Not the enrurwebz. *****ng speech is gonna make me freakin stab someone...


 
Who says "smack" anymore?? 

And it's definitely 1n73rWebZ, not "internet"


----------



## Yemme

I think it's only fair that the US should allow drivers to run over pedestrians who think they're invisible.:mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> I think it's only fair that the US should allow drivers to run over pedestrians who think they're invisible.:mrgreen:



Yes, I agree.

People think that just because pedestrians "have the right of way" that they don't have to look.  If they get hit, it will be the other guys fault; so they don't worry about it.  Dumb-asses.  They forget that they're still going to be hit by a car!  Is having the other guys insurance pay for it worth life & limb?


----------



## Joves

O|||||||O said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> People think that just because pedestrians "have the right of way" that they don't have to look. If they get hit, it will be the other guys fault; so they don't worry about it. Dumb-asses. They forget that they're still going to be hit by a car! Is having the other guys insurance pay for it worth life & limb?


That is especially bad here in Flagstaff. The majority of people hit here are jaywalking or should I say jayrunning in front of people. What really pisses me off is they do this when there is a crosswalk 20-40 feet away. Like it is that much harder to walk that distance to get where you are going.


----------



## Yemme

O|||||||O said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> People think that just because pedestrians "have the right of way" that they don't have to look.  If they get hit, it will be the other guys fault; so they don't worry about it.  Dumb-asses.  They forget that they're still going to be hit by a car!  Is having the other guys insurance pay for it worth life & limb?




That kills me... How the f*ck can you cross and not care.  Especially mothers with strollers who put their child in harms way first.  It's like they're egging you on to hit them.  F*cking idiots.


----------



## Josh66

Yemme said:


> That kills me... How the f*ck can you cross and not care.  Especially mothers with strollers who put their child in harms way first.  It's like they're egging you on to hit them.  F*cking idiots.



Yeah, because they "*know*" you will stop since they have the right of way.  They can't get it through their head that maybe the guy driving the big truck barreling down on them can't see them, and won't be able to stop once they do see their stupid ass.  The whole universe revolves around them.


----------



## Yemme

I don't get it and it really makes me mad.  Some mothers must think their husbands are driving the cars that can run them over.  And when they say halt he'll do as he's told.  This woman pushed her child in the walkway and didn't have the light on busy street.  She decided to take the risk with her child's life.  Not stay on the curb until she has the full light to cross.  If her child went flying up in the air she'd cry murder when she's the one who knocked on deaths door for her child.  I tell yah NYC is something else....  Dumb b*tch.


----------



## ViceOfFire

I agree 100% with bradster, females and their ****ing mental problems do my head in.  

I hate it when the girl you're with decides to hate you for talking to her best friend, who likes you but you don't know.  

And I hate it even more when this girl you're with then stops talking to you for weeks, and then calls YOU self obsessed for worrying about her and being paranoid that you said something wrong.  

I hate EVEN MORE that when you do talk after the weeks, it escalates into an argument and you have to resort to sarcasm to even get your point across.  Then she says she thinks you shouldn't talk for a while, when you hadn't talked in weeks before that.  

I hate even more that after that, her best friend starts cracking onto you but you don't have the heart to tell her you aren't interested, and you're tempted to use it to get back at the girl that hurt you.  Argh I hate relationships.


----------



## Chiller

Stupid teenage boys.  your idiots.  :lmao::lmao:  I just got home from my haunted house job.  We had 14000(approx) people walk through our maze.  I had 6 teenage boys try to scare me.  Helloooooooo...Im a monster.  Im 6'1" tall, in a demon costume, covered in chains, skulls and work in a dungeon.  YOU CANT SCARE ME:lmao::lmao::lmao: I know your trying to impress your girlfriend, so you can get laid, but it dont work.  But her roses....that might work. :lmao:.....oh.....and the one guy who is now nursing his flattened nose....sorry about the wall, but when you say...."you dont scare me" and I jump out of my throne at you....there are walls every where...ya gotta watch them....they tend to get in your way, as Im chasing your sorry arse down .


----------



## Overread

Arr!
ok I want to know - who made it rain in Lingfield?
now I am all awake with nothing to do ==
*pokes random forum people to wake up*


----------



## Josh66

Overread said:


> *pokes random forum people to wake up*



OK, OK, I'm up.  What the hell do you want??


----------



## Overread

what?
oh its too late now!


----------



## Josh66

I'm going back to bed then...


----------



## bradster76

Chiller said:


> Stupid teenage boys.  your idiots.  :lmao::lmao:  I just got home from my haunted house job.  We had 14000(approx) people walk through our maze.  I had 6 teenage boys try to scare me.  Helloooooooo...Im a monster.  Im 6'1" tall, in a demon costume, covered in chains, skulls and work in a dungeon.  YOU CANT SCARE ME:lmao::lmao::lmao: I know your trying to impress your girlfriend, so you can get laid, but it dont work.  But her roses....that might work. :lmao:.....oh.....and the one guy who is now nursing his flattened nose....sorry about the wall, but when you say...."you dont scare me" and I jump out of my throne at you....there are walls every where...ya gotta watch them....they tend to get in your way, as Im chasing your sorry arse down .



OMG, that's funny. Kids will never learn...


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> :lmao:.....oh.....and the one guy who is now nursing his flattened nose....sorry about the wall, but when you say...."you dont scare me" and I jump out of my throne at you....there are walls every where...ya gotta watch them....they tend to get in your way, as I'm chasing your sorry arse down .


Toooo funny!!!!  I can just see that happening. 








  Chase him down, Chiller!


----------



## Phazan

bradster76 said:


> OMG, that's funny. Kids will never learn...


 

Until they turn into an adult. But then I guess they wouldn't be a kid anymore huh...:scratch:

Is 18 still a kid? =/


----------



## Chiller

Guns.....get rid of them. Only police should own them
Another innocent person died here , cause some bozo criminal thought it was a good idea to try to shoot somebody on a crowded sidewalk, killing another person out minding their own business.

oh...before you gun do-gooders jump all over this....it is not a discussion, just my own frustration.


----------



## bradster76

Chiller said:


> Guns.....get rid of them. Only police should own them
> Another innocent person died here , cause some bozo criminal thought it was a good idea to try to shoot somebody on a crowded sidewalk, killing another person out minding their own business.
> 
> oh...before you gun do-gooders jump all over this....it is not a discussion, just my own frustration.



One thing I can't agree with ya on, Chill. We need the right to bear arms, as to keep the govt. from becoming too oppressive. It was a measure our forefathers saw that could happen, and therefore took precautions. Otherwise, we would be back in the Ghengis Khan days where only the govt. and Samurai had weapons and people were not allowed to have them, similar in my Motherland; Ireland. 

Also, if people are gonna kill, they will do it any means necessary. And, as we all should know, if you make something harder to get, the crime is just worse. Guns will always exist. Even though for years I've been saying we should go back to armor and blades....


----------



## matt-l

bradster76 said:


> One thing I can't agree with ya on, Chill. We need the right to bear arms, as to keep the govt. from becoming too oppressive. It was a measure our forefathers saw that could happen, and therefore took precautions. Otherwise, we would be back in the Ghengis Khan days where only the govt. and Samurai had weapons and people were not allowed to have them, similar in my Motherland; Ireland.
> 
> Also, if people are gonna kill, they will do it any means necessary. And, as we all should know, if you make something harder to get, the crime is just worse. Guns will always exist. Even though for years I've been saying we should go back to armor and blades....




Before this blows up into a discussion. we should end it here.


as for my frustrations..when people come up to the counter and say to me:

Person=P
Me=Me.


P-i need to buy a filter
Me- Do you have a specific one you'd like? or are you not sure on what to buy?
P- Well...i need one that will fit my Canon Xti.
Me-um..What are your lens dimensions?
P- its the Rebel Xti.


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Josh66

matt-l said:


> P-i need to buy a filter
> Me- Do you have a specific one you'd like? or are you not sure on what to buy?
> P- Well...i need one that will fit my Canon Xti.
> Me-um..What are your lens dimensions?
> P- its the Rebel Xti.



So, what filter do you recommend to them in that scenario?


----------



## bradster76

LOL, a Kodak!


----------



## Joves

matt-l said:


> Before this blows up into a discussion. we should end it here.
> 
> 
> as for my frustrations..when people come up to the counter and say to me:
> 
> Person=P
> Me=Me.
> 
> 
> P-i need to buy a filter
> Me- Do you have a specific one you'd like? or are you not sure on what to buy?
> P- Well...i need one that will fit my Canon Xti.
> Me-um..What are your lens dimensions?
> P- its the Rebel Xti.
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 Well dnag it why didnt you know the filter size for an Xti you are the pro. 
Well Chiller dont come to Az because about 80 to 95% of u are armed. Heavily I might add.


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> One thing I can't agree with ya on, Chill. We need the right to bear arms, as to keep the govt. from becoming too oppressive. It was a measure our forefathers saw that could happen, and therefore took precautions. Otherwise, we would be back in the Ghengis Khan days where only the govt. and Samurai had weapons and people were not allowed to have them, similar in my Motherland; Ireland.
> 
> Also, if people are gonna kill, they will do it any means necessary. And, as we all should know, if you make something harder to get, the crime is just worse. Guns will always exist. Even though for years I've been saying we should go back to armor and blades....


 
That is totally cool brother.  Just my frustration rant for the day.  Sick of innocent people dying cause some yak has a gun. .. and misses the target he is intending to hit.  

 As for tonights rant.....Criminals that cant hit the right target when they shoot off their illigal guns.


----------



## matt-l

O|||||||O said:


> So, what filter do you recommend to them in that scenario?



none, i recommend they go home.


----------



## Flower Child

i hate the word ---pamphlet.

i also hate guitar hero. not really the game itself but how people act when they discover it. because all these kids my age play it non-stop and all of sudden, slash or jimi hendrix is their hero. i like to tell them that slash and jimi hendrix existed before guitar hero but they usually dont believe me. 

i always dread when a new guitar hero comes out because guitar hero has ruined many of my favorite songs for me. once millions and milions of kids my age have played it thousands of times --i just cant listen to it anymore.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> Until they turn into an adult. But then I guess they wouldn't be a kid anymore huh...:scratch:
> 
> Is 18 still a kid? =/


 

Do you still think you know everything... Then ya, you are still a kid.

My rants for the day... I have a lot of pent up frustrations... So bare with me. And if you read them naked.. All the better...:lmao:

My stupid boss who cut my hours to save her bottom line. I work in an office, that has so much to do, that it took 12+ hours a day (for me on the weekends) to just attempt to stay afloat. It took the secretary during the week 10 hours a day to get all the stuff done, and we were still falling behind. Now we have been cut down to clocking in 56 hours a week with no overlap or overtime, when 80+ hours a week wasn't cutting it. WHAT THE HELL! Head offices don't know crap! All they see is their bottom line. What happens when we get farther behind than we already are? Who gets into trouble? Ya thats right. Me and the other secretary because we can't keep up.layball:
OOOOH that brings me to my next rant.. Not getting trained to do the job that I was hired to do. The boss gets mad at me and the other secretary (we are both new!!!) because we don't know everything that we are supposed to know and do, because we HAVEN'T BEEN TRAINED CORRECTLy and it's our fault because we don't know everything right off the bat. Stupid old hag. DUDE I freaking can't stand my boss. Why can't I work for the manager who is ACTUALLY in my office!? What is this world coming to when morons get into a position of power or authority?
Next one. I have been wanting to go to this haunted house that was done in the local abandoned college up here. I have been obsessed with that place forever. But I found out from friends that the people running the haunted house just packed people in, in a huge line. So you saw everything that was coming up 5 min before you got there.  And that the coolest thing about the haunted house, was that you pretty much got to tour the college. *sigh* My other problem is that they are only doing the haunted house on the weekends, and I work every weekend..
What is it with penciled in eyebrows!!! I mean my hell. Even bad eyebrows had to look better than obvious penciled in eyebrows. I can totally understand if a girl is a blonde and she needs to just darken her eyebrows to make them noticable. But to completely shave off the eyebrows, and then pencil them in, with a color that doesn't even match your hair, AND to make them at such an arch that you look completely shocked all the time!! COME ON! You have got to be kidding me!!! What the hell!
What is with these people who can't talk or type. Ok here is what I am talking about. Is it really hard to use seen and saw in the right context?! Example: I seen that you went to the store today. I swear everything is "seen" now a days. What ever happened to good grammar?! And is it really hard to know the difference between know and now?! ARGHHHH!!! There is a thing with, there, their, and they're but, that is a totally different topic.
*breathe in, breathe out* Wow I feel better!


----------



## Big Bully

Who was the OP of this thread? He needs a big hug for starting this thread!:hug::


----------



## toofpaste

Zoloft :no smile:


----------



## toofpaste

Big Bully said:


> Who was the OP of this thread? He needs a big hug for starting this thread!:hug::


 
um......err.... 


         ME


----------



## Overread

yep threadtherapy works


----------



## Overread

toofpaste said:


> um......err....
> 
> 
> ME


 
hey no stealing!


----------



## Big Bully

toofpaste said:


> Zoloft :no smile:


 
I swear that is the biggest crap drug out there... But that is an even longer rant! 



toofpaste said:


> um......err....
> 
> 
> ME


 
Ya sure!


Overread said:


> yep threadtherapy works


 
You are 1 in a million Overread!:hug:: Thank you! All my rants, were all in 1 weekend. I needed to get it out! lol


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> hey no stealing!


 It's all good, I knew it was you!


----------



## Overread

hehe don't worry 
better to get things out and said than keep then in!


----------



## toofpaste

**Ahem**




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131314


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm.. that was one thread I never read... I wonder why.. I have so many reasons to rant.. lol


----------



## Overread

yep I was a whole month ahead of you


----------



## toofpaste

Overread said:


> yep I was a whole month ahead of you


 
Touche


----------



## Big Bully

Boys boys boys... You both started one, leave it at that.. Granted this one was started first. But it's all in dates.. lol


----------



## toofpaste

This thread is the winner. My thread turned into sexual comments and harrassing before anyone ever got to really rant. I know i know,... what a surprise.


----------



## Big Bully

toofpaste said:


> This thread is the winner. My thread turned into sexual comments and harrassing before anyone ever got to really rant. I know i know,... what a surprise.


 

NO WAY!! One of your threads turned into a sexual comment and harassing thread!!!! :shock:


----------



## toofpaste

I know. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Chiller

I ordered some blood online, and it was backordered.  Who backorders blood a week before halloween.  This in not ordinary blood, it is the good stuff, with a minty flavour  Gheesh....


----------



## Overread

>>>>>>
<<<<<<

Chiller does not post enough in the nature section



there I said it........................we need more Chiller posts!
*great stuff in your site!*


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> I ordered some blood online, and it was backordered. ...  This in not ordinary blood, *it is the good stuff, with a minty flavour*  Gheesh....


:shock:


Be afwaid, be vewy afwaid!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Well, I don't know. It sounds like blood is in high demand this time of year. lol


----------



## Big Bully

STATISTICS... I HATE STATISTICS.. I have less than an hour to get it done... AHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

what are the stats of you not finishing your statistics?


----------



## Chiller

Overread said:


> >>>>>>
> <<<<<<
> 
> Chiller does not post enough in the nature section
> 
> 
> 
> there I said it........................we need more Chiller posts!
> *great stuff in your site!*


 
Thank you for your kind words.  My signature explains why. :meh:



Antarctican said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> Be afwaid, be vewy afwaid!!!!


 
 Hm....somebody a little.....



Big Bully said:


> Well, I don't know. It sounds like blood is in high demand this time of year. lol


   Care to be a donor.  :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Hawaii Five-O said:


> what are the stats of you not finishing your statistics?


 Extremely high.. 100% actually


Chiller said:


> Care to be a donor. :lmao:


 

Hehehe, sure!!:mrgreen::blushing:


----------



## Phazan

Flower Child said:


> i hate the word ---pamphlet.
> 
> i also hate guitar hero. not really the game itself but how people act when they discover it. because all these kids my age play it non-stop and all of sudden, slash or jimi hendrix is their hero. i like to tell them that slash and jimi hendrix existed before guitar hero but they usually dont believe me.
> 
> i always dread when a new guitar hero comes out because guitar hero has ruined many of my favorite songs for me. once millions and milions of kids my age have played it thousands of times --i just cant listen to it anymore.


 
Seriioouslyy, I don't even like Guitar Hero/Rock Band anymore. The music is so suck. And honestly, I just think it looks silly seeing my friends get into the game so much. It's like they really believe they are playing at a concert as a famous rock band. Guitar Hero is just ruining today's music even more.


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Extremely high.. 100% actually
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, sure!!:mrgreen::blushing:


 
Only the first bite will hurt...


----------



## kundalini

8 photo threads started in the past month, 1474 views, 35 responses, *5 critiques*.

It's futile and anxiety ladened.  No mas, will pitch that tent elsewhere.


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> Only the first bite will hurt...


 
I like biting.. lol!!!  



kundalini said:


> 8 photo threads started in the past month, 1474 views, 35 responses, *5 critiques*.
> 
> It's futile and anxiety ladened. No mas, will pitch that tent elsewhere.


 
Hey I was one of those photo threads, but I got massively slammed. So I am taking my photos and going home, at least until I heal from the brutality. :er:


----------



## Josh66

kundalini said:


> 8 photo threads started in the past month, 1474 views, 35 responses, *5 critiques*.
> 
> It's futile and anxiety ladened.  No mas, will pitch that tent elsewhere.



8, that's it?  I started two, I know I've seen more than 6 (not by me).

Both of them actually got replies too, I usually don't get many.


----------



## Overread

kundalini said:


> 8 photo threads started in the past month, 1474 views, 35 responses, *5 critiques*.
> 
> It's futile and anxiety ladened. No mas, will pitch that tent elsewhere.


 
 don't give up the hope 



Big Bully said:


> I like biting.. lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I was one of those photo threads, but I got massively slammed. So I am taking my photos and going home, at least until I heal from the brutality. :er:


----------



## kundalini

O|||||||O said:


> 8, that's it? I started two, I know I've seen more than 6 (not by me).


 


Big Bully said:


> Hey I was one of those photo threads,:er:


 
I was referring to 8 photo threads strarted *by me* in the past month .

[EDIT].... and I excluded my Thank You and Bump replies. 




Overread said:


> don't give up the hope


I'm not stamping my feet and running away, I still like the community and will remain active. I still need to improve and want some direction to that end. But for me, it seems pointless to post images here.


----------



## Josh66

kundalini said:


> I was referring to 8 photo threads strarted *by me* in the past month



Oh, OK.  I thought you were trying to say that 'off topic chat' was taking over the forum.


----------



## Overread

Keep at it 
don't see it as pointless just keep posting - you never know when the right person will click on your thread and be able to help


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> OOOOH that brings me to my next rant.. Not getting trained to do the job that I was hired to do. The boss gets mad at me and the other secretary (we are both new!!!) because we don't know everything that we are supposed to know and do, because we HAVEN'T BEEN TRAINED CORRECTLy and it's our fault because we don't know everything right off the bat. Stupid old hag. DUDE I freaking can't stand my boss. Why can't I work for the manager who is ACTUALLY in my office!? What is this world coming to when morons get into a position of power or authority?


Bully the corporate world is the same as a septic tank and, we all know what floats to the top in there.


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Bully the corporate world is the same as a septic tank and, we all know what floats to the top in there.


 
Good point... Hmm so are you saying to get to the top I have to be crap! 
How depressing!!!


----------



## bradster76

Chiller said:


> That is totally cool brother.  Just my frustration rant for the day.  Sick of innocent people dying cause some yak has a gun. .. and misses the target he is intending to hit.
> 
> As for tonights rant.....Criminals that cant hit the right target when they shoot off their illigal guns.



I still luv ya you big oaf!!!  

Seriously, it's unfortunate a lot of the one's who have heat are the morons and sickos. However when I go exploring, I keep my gun in the car and my Kbar on me. :thumbup:


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> Good point... Hmm so are you saying to get to the top I have to be crap!
> How depressing!!!


 Actually more like an ineffective brown noser and, bootlicker. Which is fine if your into that.


----------



## Chiller

bradster76 said:


> I still luv ya you big oaf!!!
> 
> Seriously, it's unfortunate a lot of the one's who have heat are the morons and sickos. However when I go exploring, I keep my gun in the car and my Kbar on me. :thumbup:


 

So here is the clincher with this story. They know who they are lookin for. Apparently, one of the people he accidently shot was his own brother. Can you say....oops, I did it again.  My thoughts go out to the family of the innocent girl that died, out having a nice night with her friends. 

When I go out....? I just keep an ugly on, and nobody bugs me.  We aint allowed to have any of those shootin irons on us. But Im pretty freekin good with a snowball. 

BTW brother..what is a Kbar....is it made by Cadbury.


----------



## Joves

A Kabar is the Marine fighting knife.


----------



## Chiller

Joves said:


> A Kabar is the Marine fighting knife.


 





 
Alrighty then....if you need me, I 'll be in my crypt.​


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Actually more like an ineffective brown noser and, bootlicker. Which is fine if your into that.


 
Do I look like a person who is into brown nosing or boot licking?! Ya I didn't think so.  I'm into the shake alittle a$$ and show alittle leg and clevage... Wait no that isn't me either...  Hmm I guess I will have to just get to the top by screwing the boss... nope I can't do that... How the hell am I going to get to the top to fire all the dumbasses!!!



Chiller said:


> Alrighty then....if you need me, I 'll be in my crypt.​


  You crack me up!!! :hug::


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I am sooooo Pissed off right now and completely grossed out!uke: Here is my rant for the day, or at least one of them! 
Ok so I had to have my Bro-in-law take me to go get my truck today. And to say that his and my sisters truck is messy is an understatement. Ok so I was riding in the truck, attempting to not step on anything, which is impossible because they have so much junk on their floor that there is no floorboard visible. My bil and I are having a good chat and when I got out to go to my truck I noticed that the side of my leg was damp. I had sat on something that one of my neices or nephew pee'd on!uke:
I mean honestly how disgusting do you have to be!!! EEWWWW! I have seen most everything coming from a kid. But I would never allow something so gross to stay on my seat, floor or anything. Right now I am having a hard time believing that I am related to these people.. I mean honestly is it so hard to have respect for yourself, your surroundings, and others who have to ride or visit with you!


----------



## Chiller

Holy moly Miss Bully.  Big eww factor right there.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah tell me about it!! So Chiller, 47 days left til what?


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Yeah tell me about it!! So Chiller, *47 days left til what?*


 
I have new upholstery done in my coffin. :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

I can totally see you sleeping in a coffin, I'm not sure why.. lol


----------



## Joves

Maybe they should teach the kids to pee out the window.


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Maybe they should teach the kids to pee out the window.


 
They need to teach them something, those kids are wild!:er:


----------



## Joves

So your sister is like mine. She just let hers run like a pack of dogs.


----------



## Big Bully

A pack of dogs.. Wow that fits!! Yes she lets hers run wild, she doesn't watch them like she should. Her kids are always getting sick, or hurt because they are being stupid. She just had her 4th kid 3 weeks ago and is taking her everywhere! The store, the hospital, out to a pumpkin patch in 45* weather in nothing but a long sleeve shirt and 1 Blanket!!! And then gives me the BS excuse of " Oh she is a warm baby! She gets too hot if she has more than one blanket on." B-FREAKIN-S!!!
Oh not to mention she has put ALL 4 of her kids on their stomaches to sleep. And of course doesn't listen to reason, my mother is a nurse and has been for damn near 30 years, and doesn't do anything about it. And her husband is a nurse too, and they still lay their brand new babies on their stomaches to sleep! DUMBASSES!!!!
OOOH I think dumb people need to be nutered!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Wow I totally didn't intend on going on another rant.. lol


----------



## Joves

Big Bully said:


> Wow I totally didn't intend on going on another rant.. lol


 Thats OK! THis is why this thread is here. I remember my nephew Joey taking his pant down in the living room and, just pissing right then and there. I ofcourse :lmao: at the time. My nieces cussed liked sailors before they even hit kindergarten. And Mandy called her teacher a b!tch in head start.


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Thats OK! THis is why this thread is here. I remember my nephew Joey taking his pant down in the living room and, just pissing right then and there. I ofcourse :lmao: at the time. My nieces cussed liked sailors before they even hit kindergarten. And Mandy called her teacher a b!tch in head start.


 

Damn! Yeah sounds like we should get together and compare notes.. :lmao: My nephew and niece will walk on the table and sit on the table and my sister and her hubby will not tell them to get down or off the table. I mean seriously. It is me, who has to say something. I usually after I make the remark will look at my sister and say, "Honestly, control your kids, we have to eat on this thing!" and then I will typically move to a different table. I know I am a B*tch.. lol


----------



## pm63

I went to Jordan and caught some dirty bug and I've had diarrhea for the past bloody week. Surely it shouldn't last this long...


----------



## Joves

Sounds like dysentary to me. You better go see the doctor.


----------



## Overread

Big Bully said:


> Damn! Yeah sounds like we should get together and compare notes.. :lmao: My nephew and niece will walk on the table and sit on the table and my sister and her hubby will not tell them to get down or off the table. I mean seriously. It is me, who has to say something. I usually after I make the remark will look at my sister and say, "Honestly, control your kids, we have to eat on this thing!" and then I will typically move to a different table. I know I am a B*tch.. lol


 
sounds like they live like our cats do  - though children should be more trainable - we certainly trained our husky - she sits on the chair (though she is still confused as to why she does not get her own plate )



pm63 said:


> I went to Jordan and caught some dirty bug and I've had diarrhea for the past bloody week. Surely it shouldn't last this long...


 
yeps I agree with Joves - anything past a few days like that and its best to see a doctor.


----------



## Chiller

o.k....when Im in my halloween costume, and scarying your girlfriend.....dont ask me "whats up".  Im not going to say....well...the weather could be nicer, gas prices are down, and your girlfriend has nice b****.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:.


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> We aint allowed to have any of those shootin irons on us. But Im pretty freekin good with a snowball.


OMG, this has me in stitches. I have this mental image of you getting mugged and then chasing the guy down with a snowball!!  :lmao:


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> OMG, this has me in stitches. I have this mental image of you getting mugged and then chasing the guy down with a snowball!! :lmao:


 
:lmao::lmao:


 Check ooot what our friends to the south had to make to keep up with us Cannucks Anty. :lmao::lmao:  It was like when they invented the little puck tracker on FOX so they could see the pucks during a hockey game.   Im just happy they found Sasquatch tho. 
Snowthrower


BTW....Im just poking fun at y'all.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^   I can't believe someone invented a device for making/throwing snowballs!!  Kind of takes away the fun of it, if ya ask me


----------



## Chiller

Even the web site is "Powered by" Effortless.com  How many times ya think this little dee-vice(sorry for my bad grandma) failed and somebody just took a wild beating over the head with it.


----------



## Antarctican

The phrase beside the snowthrower that says "back after 30 years off the market" is rather telling, don't you think?!


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:


> The phrase beside the snowthrower that says "back after 30 years off the market" is rather telling, don't you think?!


Guess it took them 30 years to master the art of throwing snowballs.


----------



## Phazan

People who are on their cell phones and don't realize there is a stop sign, and almost hit you, and don't even realize it...The reason it's hard for my parents to let me get a motorcycle :'(


----------



## BoblyBill

The realisation that I'm actually not that good at taking pictures, but rather, I'm ok at finding subjects that are good to take pictures of. I think a real photographer can take a rather bland object and make a great picture, but my pictures are cool only because of the subject, storms, are so awesome that I really don't have to take a really good picture of them to get a comment out of them. But as soon as the awesomeness of the subject wears off... my pictures are not that cool anymore...


----------



## invisibledemon

I cant get these damned pictures to download. 
GRRRR!


----------



## pm63

Joves said:


> Sounds like dysentary to me. You better go see the doctor.



Seeing one tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## lostprophet

......................................................!!!!


----------



## Chiller

Guys that dress like this, and can get a chick like that. 


PS...before all you critique happy folk go nuts...this photo is an old snapshot. My apologies for the quality, and the cheesy clone job, but moonboy there was watching me with the cam. Must have thought I was going to snap a shot of his bird....the chick..


----------



## Josh66

I spent half the afternoon looking for a film cannister that I thought I had dropped off at walmart, but turned out that I didn't after calling them.  I meant to drop it off, but dropped off another roll instead...  It was in the fridge (I must have looked in there 5 times).

That's my little frustraition for today.


----------



## Chiller

I just missed the phone call I have been waiting for, cause I went to the washroom.


----------



## Yemme

Ya'll are bad...

But I do agree about some of the clothing choices people make  nowadays.  I am fed up with seeing people wearing there pajamas outside as though it's everyday wear.  Wake up in the morning take a damn shower, get dressed, then drop your children off at school.  It's so sad...


----------



## Phazan

Tell me this..
How come my girlfriend hates me for choosing friends over her for ONE day to visit them in college, even after I spent every single night untill 3AM being with her and doing whatever she wants. Girls are retarded, I don't care what any of you say. lol


----------



## Chiller

Phazan said:


> Tell me this..
> How come my girlfriend hates me for choosing friends over her for ONE day to visit them in college, even after I spent every single night untill 3AM being with her and doing whatever she wants. *Girls are retarded*, I don't care what any of you say. lol


 
Hey...Im Retarted and Im not a girl.  I just take pictures at the zoo. :lmao:
   BTW.....you aint seen nothing yet.  Wait till they slap that ring on ya.


----------



## benhasajeep

Phazan said:


> Tell me this..
> How come my girlfriend hates me for choosing friends over her for ONE day to visit them in college, even after I spent every single night untill 3AM being with her and doing whatever she wants. Girls are retarded, I don't care what any of you say. lol


 
Becasue they are trying to maintain control over you!  They get upset if you do your own thing because they have no control over what you do!  Luckily my wife doesn't come on here so I can say that.  

Now if you have given her reasons to not trust you, well then she's right.


----------



## kundalini

do ya'll mind whispering your frustrations for the next couple of hours rather than shouting? i woke up with a concrete block in my head and need to shave my tounge this morning.  still haven't figured out the opened bag of chips in the bed either.


----------



## Big Bully

BoblyBill said:


> The realisation that I'm actually not that good at taking pictures, but rather, I'm ok at finding subjects that are good to take pictures of. I think a real photographer can take a rather bland object and make a great picture, but my pictures are cool only because of the subject, storms, are so awesome that I really don't have to take a really good picture of them to get a comment out of them. But as soon as the awesomeness of the subject wears off... my pictures are not that cool anymore...


 
I know the feeling, and I totally feel for you!



Yemme said:


> Ya'll are bad...
> 
> But I do agree about some of the clothing choices people make nowadays. I am fed up with seeing people wearing there pajamas outside as though it's everyday wear. Wake up in the morning take a damn shower, get dressed, then drop your children off at school. It's so sad...


 
Finally someone else agrees with me.. I have to add sweat pants to that list of yours. OH and people who actually never look in the mirror and wear clothes that are too small and show their fat rolls off, hanging out from under their shirts and being pushed out by their overly tight jeans.. MIRRORS people!!!




benhasajeep said:


> Becasue they are trying to maintain control over you! They get upset if you do your own thing because they have no control over what you do! Luckily my wife doesn't come on here so I can say that.
> 
> Now if you have given her reasons to not trust you, well then she's right.


Hey husbands are just as bad as wives there buddy!!! I can say that because hopefully mine won't look at this thread.


----------



## Overread

kundalini said:


> do ya'll mind whispering your frustrations for the next couple of hours rather than shouting? i woke up with a concrete block in my head and need to shave my tounge this morning. still haven't figured out the opened bag of chips in the bed either.


 

you spend the night with an open bag of crisps??


oh my I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## Phazan

benhasajeep said:


> Becasue they are trying to maintain control over you! They get upset if you do your own thing because they have no control over what you do! Luckily my wife doesn't come on here so I can say that.
> 
> Now if you have given her reasons to not trust you, well then she's right.


 
Hahaha nope, she's the one who goes out drinking!

Chiller..I don't think I'm ever getting married!!! hahahaha


----------



## kundalini

Overread said:


> you spend the night with an open bag of crisps??
> 
> 
> oh my I didn't think that was possible!


It was only for the one night.... I swear for gawd.... the heat of the moment...... it's pale looking texture, the lightly salty taste, the sensual aroma upon opening the bag....... I don't remember anything TBH. I grabbed a taste in the morning and it was oh so stale. The odor of the opened bag permeated the entire room and I had that gag reflex. I felt so ashamed. NEVER AGAIN !! _(well....... I'll give it my best anyway)_

At least I didn't have to chew my arm off.  :lmao:  Just pick up the crumbs.


----------



## Yemme

benhasajeep said:


> Becasue they are trying to maintain control over you!  They get upset if you do your own thing because they have no control over what you do!  Luckily my wife doesn't come on here so I can say that.
> 
> Now if you have given her reasons to not trust you, well then she's right.



Good point at the end... Also some women are insecure she knows you will be having a guys night out and that means other women... plus liquor.... See the combination.  It worries her.  

*Phazan *Look at the bright side.. If she was helping you pack your bags you would really have something to worry about.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> Finally someone else agrees with me.. I have to add sweat pants to that list of yours. OH and people who actually never look in the mirror and wear clothes that are too small and show their fat rolls off, hanging out from under their shirts and being pushed out by their overly tight jeans.. MIRRORS people!!!



Can you believe some women who think their gut is a 6pack... Stop the madness.  Also women who have ass and/or a gut should not be permitted to wear low rise jeans.  Low rise jeans are for women with a small booty and slim waste.  No one wants to see the crack of your ass or a jiggly belly.  It's not cute people..


----------



## kundalini

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eJr1VD8GvuE"]*CLICKY*[/ame]

Gotta love Momma in the middle.


----------



## Lisa B

I hate the fact that "frustrations" is spelt wrong in this thread title.


----------



## Overread

Gah Spyders!

my pet hate at the moment  (and yes I mean spyders and not spiders )

and Lisa -- your eyes - need testing


----------



## Yemme

kundalini said:


> *CLICKY*
> 
> Gotta love Momma in the middle.



  There is nothing wrong with a ghetto booty... Those girls are covered up.  Key note... covered... not hanging out.  Great video.


----------



## Overread

Overread said:


> and Lisa -- your eyes - need testing


 
drat my edit failed  - can;t edit thread title


----------



## Phazan

Yemme said:


> Good point at the end... Also some women are insecure she knows you will be having a guys night out and that means other women... plus liquor.... See the combination. It worries her.
> 
> *Phazan *Look at the bright side.. If she was helping you pack your bags you would really have something to worry about.


 
Oh no way, it's the total oppisite. I never drink, (accept this weekend I did) and she does. And she just so happens to drink around a million other guys! And she's verrrrrrry pretty too. It worries ME

And my current frustration...Bad drivers.


----------



## Kegger

I hate the fact that I nervous about surgery tomorrow and can't sleep. My third surgery in 2 years and I'm nervous this time. I just want to sleep but can't because my mind is racing....

BTW, I'm 21 y/o and having a tonsillectomy, adenoidectomy, uvulectomy, septoplasty, and turbinate reduction. Life is gonna suck for the next week and a half. I'm a HUGE fan of eating and now I can't do it anymore.


----------



## Big Bully

Dude Kegger that sucks!


----------



## Kegger

Oh yeah, but the plus side is that my mom brought me a nipple from a baby bottle for my liquid morphine, lol. I was thinking beer helmet, but she beat me to it....

And that means I have more time to troll here and take pictures of uninteresting things in my room.


----------



## Big Bully

My rant for the day is stupid people and parents.
Ok so here is the back story... I was at my moms house yesterday picking up my kids. My sister was over there with her kids and her newborn baby. Well she had her newborn(3 week old) sleeping on her stomache. I don't know about anyone else but I have a problem with stupid people putting newborns on their stomaches. So I rolled the baby over and my sister had a raging fit! "How dare you roll the baby over! She doesn't sleep well on her back, she wakes up every 20 minutes and I don't know about you but I like my sleep! What do you think you are doing?!"
Ok is it just me or do they tell you not to lay a baby on their stomaches while they are sleeping. HELLO SIDS! Anyways we, (my sister and I) get into this big war over whether or not my neice is going to be able to sleep while on her back or not. (by this time she had been on her back for about 30 min.) Anyways, I turned my back for something and she rolls the baby back onto her stomache. So when she wasn't looking I rolled her back onto her back. 
So my sister by this point is really frustrated with me and looked at me and said What the hell!! So I told her that I didn't care what she did with the baby while I wasn't around but, when I was around and in the house that baby would be on her back while she was sleeping. So then my mom and dad join in on the fight, and like usual take my sisters side. (side note my mom is a nurse which makes the situation worse.) Anyways she goes into this long drawn out story of how when my sister and I were babies we slept on our stomaches because that is how we slept better. I don't know about you, but the general consensus that I am getting out of this whole senerio is that sleep is more important than the life of a baby. And secondly they have come out with a ton of advances in medicine and childcare in 26 years! 
Also they don't give you that shirt in the hospital that says "This end up" (refering to the stomache). 
Stupid stupid stupid.

Also the people who say the word Flustrated, seriously piss me off. IT'S NOT A WORD PEOPLE!! It is either frustrated or flustered. Come freakin on, learn how to talk!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Kegger said:


> Oh yeah, but the plus side is that my mom brought me a nipple from a baby bottle for my liquid morphine, lol. I was thinking beer helmet, but she beat me to it....
> 
> And that means I have more time to troll here and take pictures of uninteresting things in my room.


 

LOL way to look on the bright side of things.


----------



## Yemme

Kegger said:


> I hate the fact that I nervous about surgery tomorrow and can't sleep. My third surgery in 2 years and I'm nervous this time. I just want to sleep but can't because my mind is racing....
> 
> BTW, I'm 21 y/o and having a tonsillectomy, adenoidectomy, uvulectomy, septoplasty, and turbinate reduction. Life is gonna suck for the next week and a half. I'm a HUGE fan of eating and now I can't do it anymore.



I wanted to say the best of luck to you. You will be fine and just think happy thoughts.  You'll get a nice rest/sleep and think of all the lovely Percocet that might be coming your way.:hug:: Good luck.  I'll save you some Mallomars for when you get out.


----------



## Joves

Overread said:


> Gah Spyders!
> 
> my pet hate at the moment  (and yes I mean spyders and not spiders )
> 
> and Lisa -- your eyes - need testing


What you hate Fiats? And Lisa is correct it is mispelled but, I did not want to mention it. 
Today my gripe is automotive engineers. I played hell replacing a couple of the spark plugs in my S-10. One is right behind the steering colum and, the other is right next to the AC/Heatercors assembly. I need to send the designers a pipebomb for christmas. Nevermind most of them are being laid off so pay back is a mother.


----------



## invisibledemon

if the s10's are anything like the jimmy's, last i checked they were,  then all you have to do is go in through the wheel well, and you have easy access to all of them. 
what year is said s10?


----------



## Phazan

I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!!!!

I know I need to excersise more. But I have been tired and wanting to go to sleep since like 8pm tonight. I texted my girlfriend good night, and was falling asleep as I was texting her, and then I plugged my phone into the charger, and that somehow woke me up enough to not be able to sleep for two hours, eventually leading to me going downstairs to eat something and to tell everyone about my problem.. 

I'm so tired right now, I can't think straight. Ugghh someone help me


----------



## Big Bully

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I Take it, that some people in here are *flustrated*.


 

You sooo did not just say FLUSTRATED!!!!  *Jumps up on soapbox yet again*   
For the love of everything holy, it is FRUSTRATED!!! FRUSTRATED, FRUSTRATING, AND FLUSTERD, ARE ALL DIFFERENT WORDS. And Frustrated and Flustered *SHOULD NOT* be combined into one word! AHH, I swear that has to be one of my biggest pet peeves that sends a huge rusty nail up my spine, and makes my stomach turn!
That and people who don't know the difference between now and know, or was and were, or seen and saw. Is it so hard to speak correctly?!
*Jumps down* 
Sorry to jump on you Hawaii. You just struck a nerve... A sensitive one... :hug::


----------



## Phazan

I flustrated your mom last night.


----------



## Joves

invisibledemon said:


> if the s10's are anything like the jimmy's, last i checked they were, then all you have to do is go in through the wheel well, and you have easy access to all of them.
> what year is said s10?


 It is a 96 but the number 3 plug is right behind the steering rod so you cant even get a swivel in to get at it. Number 6 is behing the houghing for the AC. On both of those you have to use an open end wrech on the plug socket.


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I flustrated your mom last night.


 

That soo is not funny... :er:


----------



## Phazan

Big Bully said:


> That soo is not funny... :er:


 
I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> I thought it was pretty funny


 


Ahh, happy that my fRustrations can amuse you. :er:


----------



## Kegger

I'm pissed that I was able to eat yesterday, and now today my throat is hurting so bad I can barely drink anything....

But the fact my 70-200 2.8 came in helped with the anger, but unfortunately not the pain.:cry:


----------



## Phazan

Big Bully said:


> Ahh, happy that my fLustrations can amuse you. :er:


 
What?? I thought you didn't like that word. :meh:


----------



## Big Bully

Phazan said:


> What?? I thought you didn't like that word. :meh:


----------



## Kegger

Meg, take it easy. You never know when you'll meet him in person and will have the opportunity to kick him... Just be patient, karma is a ***** sometimes, lol.


----------



## Big Bully

Good point Kegger.

Phazan, do you remember asking in another thread, why people don't take 18 year olds seriously, or if they are concidered adults...

You're attitude in here is a perfect example of why.


----------



## Overread

Sooooooo I take it your starting the next US photography meet BB ?
make sure its close to Bay Area.....


and my little rant - we think our cleaner is stealing the booooze!
now anyone know a good way to catch her red handed - I though thought of laxative powder in the wine


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> Sooooooo I take it your starting the next US photography meet BB ?
> make sure its close to Bay Area.....
> 
> 
> and my little rant - we think our cleaner is stealing the booooze!
> now anyone know a good way to catch her red handed - I though thought of laxative powder in the wine


 

Not a bad idea..lol Some people don't realize that just because I'm skinny doesn't mean that I can't be mean and give them a serious ***** slap.. lol

If you put laxative powder in the wine, just remember which wine you put it in. 
You could put in a hidden camera, or aim a camera right at the liquor cabinet and start it right before she starts cleaning. Then you have fool proof evidence that she is doing it.


----------



## Overread

yah I thought about using a webcame setup with a computer (its all we have) though I am at uni and not at home home - so I can't set something like that up. My sisters laptop has a webcam built into the screen - it can sit on the table with the screen up and the camera can be recording - all I would have to do is work out how to hide the window - minimising it would work - though then we have to make sure that the laptop remains where its put


----------



## Big Bully

Very true. I am new to the whole webcam thing. I just bought my first one last week. But can you send the video feed to someone and they also record it? That way if someone does take the booze and the computer you will have a video of who took both.


----------



## Overread

I think recording is certainly possible, though I don't know how long you can record before you have to start again.
And if she runs off with the computer that would be noticed (the booze only vanishes because we really don't drink much at all and the bottles were still in the cupboard)


----------



## matt-l

RAIN GO AWAY!!!!!!
:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm interesting. Well, sounds like that is something you need to figure out. Because someone stealing your booze or anything for that matter has got to be frustrating. Especially if she works for the school, that is something that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Big Bully

Matt have you tried the rain rain go away dance/song...? I don't know if it would work but, hell it is worth a shot.


----------



## Overread

tis house cleaner - not school cleaner 
which is what makes it worse as it makes you wonder what else she might be stealing!


----------



## matt-l

Big Bully said:


> Matt have you tried the rain rain go away dance/song...? I don't know if it would work but, hell it is worth a shot.



It didn't....what a ****ty day to have off school.


----------



## Big Bully

Its raining on your day off of school! You poor guy... 

*Sings* Rain rain go away come back another day......

mm It didn't work here either..


----------



## Chiller

Cell phone and driving. GIVE IT UP!!! It is obvious by the photo below that people can not talk on a cell phone and drive. This is my ex other halfs car. They were on the way to the haunted house where I worked, and as the traffic on the highway braked , they had no choice to but to come to a stop in a live lane as the traffic ahead did so. Some guy was yakking on his phone, and did not notice all the bright red brake lights, and hit the car full force. This used to be a Ford Focus wagon. The impact was so strong, it broke the passenger seat from the bottom of the car, which my daughter was sitting in, and she slammed against the dashboard. Carol..(the driver) hands flew off the stearing wheel, and the car veered into moving traffic, which resulted in the front of the car being hit. The bumper of the car is actually in the back of the wagon. Oh...yeah...they were both hurt. I just hope the guys call was important. ....dickhead



 
Sorry for the crap pic. I know the horizon is off, and the shadows are harsh, but this was shot through a fence at full zoom. :greenpbl:​


----------



## BoblyBill

Chiller said:


> Cell phone and driving. GIVE IT UP!!! It is obvious by the photo below that people can not talk on a cell phone and drive. This is my ex other halfs car. They were on the way to the haunted house where I worked, and as the traffic on the highway braked , they had no choice to but to come to a stop in a live lane as the traffic ahead did so. Some guy was yakking on his phone, and did not notice all the bright red brake lights, and hit the car full force. This used to be a Ford Focus wagon. The impact was so strong, it broke the passenger seat from the bottom of the car, which my daughter was sitting in, and she slammed against the dashboard. Carol..(the driver) hands flew off the stearing wheel, and the car veered into moving traffic, which resulted in the front of the car being hit. The bumper of the car is actually in the back of the wagon. Oh...yeah...they were both hurt. I just hope the guys call was important. ....dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pic. I know the horizon is off, and the shadows are harsh, but this was shot through a fence at full zoom. :greenpbl:​


 

When did this happen?!?!?! I hope your fam is OK!!!!!!


----------



## Overread

BoblyBill said:


> When did this happen?!?!?! I hope your fam is OK!!!!!!


 
As do I!


----------



## Yemme

ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION​ 
MOHAWKS ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE!  

I CAN'T STRESS  IT ENOUGH.  YOU LOOK LIKE AN ASS UNLESS YOU HAVE THE PERSONALITY TO GO WITH IT.

END OF....


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> Cell phone and driving. GIVE IT UP!!! It is obvious by the photo below that people can not talk on a cell phone and drive. This is my ex other halfs car. They were on the way to the haunted house where I worked, and as the traffic on the highway braked , they had no choice to but to come to a stop in a live lane as the traffic ahead did so. Some guy was yakking on his phone, and did not notice all the bright red brake lights, and hit the car full force. This used to be a Ford Focus wagon. The impact was so strong, it broke the passenger seat from the bottom of the car, which my daughter was sitting in, and she slammed against the dashboard. Carol..(the driver) hands flew off the stearing wheel, and the car veered into moving traffic, which resulted in the front of the car being hit. The bumper of the car is actually in the back of the wagon. Oh...yeah...they were both hurt. I just hope the guys call was important. ....dickhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pic. I know the horizon is off, and the shadows are harsh, but this was shot through a fence at full zoom. :greenpbl:​


 

Oh Chiller, is everyone ok? :hug::


----------



## JodieO

I'm sick of my mouth hurting.  I had my wisdom teeth out this week (should have done it in my 20s) and I was wide awake, no anesthesia (except novocaine of course)...and best of all....

I am unable to take real pain meds. 

I've been doing this only on ibuprofen 400 mg (can't even take more than that)...

I'm sooooo done with this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hXcPhotography1

I HATE HATE HATE HATE it when people press the ignore button on the phone.

Use the silence button when I call you if you are busy. Don't press ignore, that just pisses me off and makes me want to call you over and over again.

I HATE it when people can't drive in the rain. Because it is SPRINKLING outside doesn't mean you have to go 2 mph. Seriously. Oh end GET OUT OF THE FAST LANE. GTFO.

I HATE how conspiracy theorists try to convince everyone else the government is out to get you. You have your beliefs I have mine and I won't express mine until you push yours on me.

Oh and I seriously hate it when in rock music videos when there is a keyboard player or there aren't any lyrics going on the people just jump around or something and make themselves look ridiculous


----------



## Joves

Overread said:


> Sooooooo I take it your starting the next US photography meet BB ?
> make sure its close to Bay Area.....
> 
> 
> and my little rant - we think our cleaner is stealing the booooze!
> now anyone know a good way to catch her red handed - I though thought of laxative powder in the wine


Ipecac in the wine should do the deed. I did that to someone I knew who had a problem with whiskey. I would does his bottles everytime he got a new one. But he changed to scotch so, I gave up.


----------



## Big Bully

I hate it when my kid acts up and acts like a little **** when he is over at my moms house playing with his little **** cousin!!
I hate it that my nephew has no rules and can do whatever the hell he wants to, and tends to get my kid into trouble. 
I CAN"T FREAKING STAND MY NEPHEW!!!


----------



## Phazan

I'm really really frustrated right now.


----------



## G. Ike

My high school football team lost District Championships today. We lost 34-0. It was pretty rough, but considering last year we went 1-9 and this year we went 8-2 and we lost the Championships to a team that's held it for 4 or 5 years straight makes it a little less rough.


----------



## Battou

Gah.....little asshats who decide that when they are frustrated with decisions of website staff decide to take out their frustration on the one who benefits from the decision.

E.g.:


			
				FAC Featured Artwork said:
			
		

> *Infirmary Blues by: hybridrainbow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment on image: Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL, no offense, your picture is really awesome and incredible, but why on earth did it get feature? there, i mean, not that its a bad thing, but it uses cheep coloring techniques and even worse is his right arm is badly proportioned
> 
> The background in the window is simple, though it fits, i like the picture dont get me wrong, im just a bit on edge and also that things as simple and as good as this can get front page, well, so can anyone , so work hard people?
> 
> 
> i have no earthly idea where im going with this so im going to stop because im confused..
> 
> 
> 
> basically, im angry with the internet people, how they gather round anything involving anime, or some currently popular game or movie.
> 
> its anoying to see people fall head over heels over a show thats not base on real characters, and fall strangley in love with fictional characters.
> 
> -sigh- anyways..... go on, and, yeah, this was more for other people, not the artist.
> 
> 
> good picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment on image: Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and freakin heck man, I KNEW I REALIZED YOUR COLORING, kudos on the picture and coloring, though i believe not really so great to be featured.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I featured that picture because I saw notable improvement from previous works and I liked the style it was done in. Yes, I did notice some technical flaws, but with the style they where not deleterious to the image in my opinion and in this case it was my opopinion that counted. 

The account holder and owner of this work deleted not only the image but all 179 images in their gallery and has left the website in favor of Devientart due to these comments breaking the camels back so to speak.

The one who made the comments has had his commenting privileges suspended time and time again for this crap. Whether not he thinks it is an acceptable feature or not is not his decision that does not give him the right to run around and make a point to harass featured artists. He made a point to behave him self for a wile and word his disapproval in a semi appropriate manor but this is intolerable. No more, We will not tolerate it any longer as I am not alone.


----------



## Battou

Wow...I do feel better....


----------



## Overread

and the best part is I only charge £10 per post here - please send your funds to the address in the pm you will soon all be getting


----------



## Battou

Gee, not being a hunter thitry pounds of meat is gonna be costly.


----------



## JodieO

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

I am in pain!!!!  I'm calling the dentist today... we are five days out from this extraction and OMG, it HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm thinking dry sockets.


----------



## Chiller

BoblyBill said:


> When did this happen?!?!?! I hope your fam is OK!!!!!!


 


Big Bully said:


> Oh Chiller, is everyone ok? :hug::


 
Thanks yous two for your concerns.  Both are still having back pain, but other then frazzled nerves they are hanging in there.
Bobly, it happened 3 weeks ago.  They were on the way to see me at the halloween haunt.  Kinda feel guilty. 

Todays rant...........batteries.  They die when ya dont want them too.  Like in the middle of wandering an abandoned house, and I made my way half way through, when the batteries in the flashlight started to fade.  Funny, when I managed to make my way out of the blackened building...the light worked fine.  :er:


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller that is rather creepy!
I am happy though that everyone is ok. 

Battou.. If it were me and this was a continuous problem with the same person I would ban them. That is why I try to be encouraging to people about their work. Because people put their heart and soul into their work, especially drawing and painting. I hate the stupidass bastards that think their opinion is the only one that matters, and have to point out all of the flaws of others. You never know how sensitive or connected people are to their work. As you stated, this person had shown great improvement in their work and that is why you made the decision to feature them. Good job for you. Maybe if you still have their email addy you could write them and ask them to come back. Because they shouldn't leave just because of one asshat.


----------



## Peanuts

Holy crap Jodie no anesthesia?  Are you crazy?  When I had my wisdom teeth out a couple of years ago I went right under (and I was a baby and asked for the gas first as I don't like needles) - never woke up feeling so darn happy   I am not going to lie, I quite enjoyed the Tylenol-3 as well.  The tip of the day I learnt was to use tights and put two frozen bags of pees in them and then put it under your chin and tie it at the top of your head - you look like a fool but it works to keep the area cold!


----------



## Kegger

Why can't you have anesthesia or pain meds? I've had four surgeries in 2 years, if I couldn't have either I would freakin kill someone. 

Pain sucks and should be abolished and a sensory response.


----------



## Big Bully

Next time I get a tooth pulled I need to remember that.. Thanks Peanuts

Ditto to Kegger.. If I didn't have anesthesia or meds when I had my past surgeries, tooth pulling, or kids.. I totally would have died.. I am a whimp when it comes to pain.


----------



## K_Pugh

Dentists suck (no offence to any dentists here). I think they get some sort of thrill out of it.. i mean who in the right mind wants to dig about peoples mouths for a living? 

I had an abscess but the dentist didn't know that at first, tried to whip the tooth out. The jag had no effect due to it being an abscess.. the pain! there is no pain like it.. i'm kicking his chair squirming about.. "Is that sore?" he asks! .. "what do you think, sherlock?" (he wasn't my normal dentist, it was an emergency appointment.).

Dentistry sucks, big time.


----------



## Phazan

^"You have no idea what our kind have been through"

You're an anti-dentite


----------



## K_Pugh

lol yup i guess i am!

I mean after all that humiliation they make you drink the 'pink drink' and obviously it's drips all over your chin, onto the floor etc..

next time it's Mr Jack Daniels and the Pliers.


----------



## kundalini

Peanuts said:


> The tip of the day I learnt was to use tights and put two frozen bags of *pees* in them .......


 I know things are different for you folk up there in the North, but down here we much prefer *peas.    :lmao:*


----------



## Big Bully

kundalini said:


> I know things are different for you folk up there in the North, but down here we much prefer *peas. :lmao:*


 

hahahahhaha:lmao: I didn't even catch the misspelling.


----------



## Chiller

kundalini said:


> I know things are different for you folk up there in the North, but down here we much prefer *peas. :lmao:*


   Oh, y'all crack me up.  Silly gooses....that is just the french spelling of peas.


----------



## Joves

Kegger said:


> Pain sucks and should be abolished and a sensory response.


 Pain tells you that you are still alive. 
I had a dentist's bit drop out of his drill once, landing in the back of my throat. He said dont swallow that it is expensive. The next time I went I kept my sidearm on, he made sure I was happy the whole time.


----------



## K_Pugh

Dentists lol.. I don't know.


----------



## Crazydad

I have to say Marketing people! I work in operations and part of my job is making sure the programs sales uses are up and running and the prices and promos are working correctly. Most of my time is spent fixing promos (prices, coupons, etc.) that Marketing input wrong, didn't have the right legal verbage, wrong expiration dates, etc.

And these people are like roaches, you can't kill them. We have had some major screw-ups that have cost us a lot of money, but somehow, no one in Marketing ever gets written up (much less fired) for totally screwing up a promotion. If you ask for a deep dive into where the mistake happened and whose fault it was, you get nothing.


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> Battou.. If it were me and this was a continuous problem with the same person I would ban them. That is why I try to be encouraging to people about their work. Because people put their heart and soul into their work, especially drawing and painting. I hate the stupidass bastards that think their opinion is the only one that matters, and have to point out all of the flaws of others. You never know how sensitive or connected people are to their work. As you stated, this person had shown great improvement in their work and that is why you made the decision to feature them. Good job for you. Maybe if you still have their email addy you could write them and ask them to come back. Because they shouldn't leave just because of one asshat.



Not only did I drop the ban hammer on him, I issued a standing order to reban on sight. The User has shown a willingness to evade bans and suspensions. there are many times where a user will evade a ban or suspension and we don't catch it or if a period of time has passed we'll give them a second chance, but this time there will be no second chances. He has a very disteinct commenting pattern, even when he is being appropriate, He'll be easy to spot. At seventeen years old I think this guy has enough of a mind of his own to listen when he is told to do something and to bare the consiquences for refusal to comply. 

After that I issued a formal appology to hybridrainbow.


This is one of the many reasons I work so hard to generate a completely different user base for PL, FAC is just too immature on average.


----------



## Peanuts

kundalini said:


> I know things are different for you folk up there in the North, but down here we much prefer *peas.    :lmao:*



Shhh.. 

Yes, so that was a very ... bad spelling mistake.  What can I say, I was only half listening in my genetics lecture as we talked about PKU  Perhaps I got it somewhere out of that discussion.


----------



## Overread

I just listed all my photos with links in one thread then closed the wrong tab!!!!!


----------



## Battou

History --> reasently closed tabs Don't work?


----------



## Overread

might have.....to late now - its all done


----------



## kundalini

Every brothers' uncles' mother that says "what a lovely picture" does not mean you can make a career out of photography. 

Shoot, share and enjoy.



_(Crap.... this is OT and not helping my post count   :er  Disregard the last post...... No wait... it's still a good idea....._


----------



## Chiller

Rubberneckers.   When your driving on the highway, and you see those pretty flashing red, and blue lights on the side of the road, dont expect to see KISS come out and play Rock and Roll all night, and, it is not a birthday celebration for you either.  Keep your eyes front and pretend you dont see it.   Besides...family is waiting for your arse to come home.   I just spent almost 3 hours in traffic to get home from my day at work.


----------



## Overread

arr Kundalini just made my mind work which meant that at 1am I had to write something complicated and post it................
now how am I supposed to get to sleep with my mind working?


----------



## Overread

ARRR!
the greasy tricky little @!#@#!! I know cameras don't come with a memory card in the package, but now I find that digital photo frames (or at least my one) don't come with them either - nor a built in memory either!

Now I have to buy a card dedicated to my photoframe or be one memory card down when shooting! At least it has to be a SD card as the build in card reader won't read the cards that my 400D takes - thank gods that the frame will connect to my card reader.

Still can't complain too much - its a great prezzie and its far easer to get stuff to work on it than it is to get prints to work


----------



## Jaszek

I hate it when doctors or dentists call what they do "practice". Just practice on your children not your patients


----------



## Cruisn

-30c out... frozen water lines... leaving in 6 hours for a week... havent slept yet... intersting day.... you do the math. lol. *twitches*


----------



## Yemme

The lady who used to wax my eyebrows has vanished.  I'm so sad by this...... I don't go too often but all of a sudden she's no longer there.  I don't trust just anyone with my eyebrows.  If she would have just said something the last time I saw her...:gah:....  Now I have to find someone else I can trust.


----------



## Overread

I have some duct tape if you want some help with those eyebrows


----------



## thereforeiamx

i absolutely loathe this cold weather. it's making me so lethargic.
AND high textbook prices. semester starts in 1.5 weeks and $600 already on books when it could be spent getting photo equip?


RIDICULOUSSSS.


----------



## Yemme

Overread said:


> I have some duct tape if you want some help with those eyebrows



I need you to hunt down the eyebrow queen for me.  Forget the duct tape.  Do you know how hard it is to find one that's magnificent.  Get a plane ticket to Asia and bring her back.


----------



## Overread

Asia --- they have bugs right!
interesting bugs ---- 

I might find the queen, though lets set a good time frame - say 10 years - I can send back macro shots to prove I am still searching!


----------



## Yemme

As long you promise to look for her.  She's petite, brown hair and has tattooed eyebrows... also brown...   Please find her.


----------



## Overread

well the eyebrows should make it simpler

how many women are in asia? 
and
how many have tettooed eyebrows?


----------



## Yemme

Your the professional... I have no idea.  Chop Chop get a move on.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

I hate people who hang their extension cords from their house to their tree out front by the street and let it get really droopy so that anyone going by gets clotheslined on it!

I'm still sore. Yesterday night, I was riding home after work on my mountain bike because my car's in the shop.  I was happy to be heading home and was going pretty fast until suddenly, I was violently jerked back off of my bike. I was on my back, my eyes were burning and my sight was blurred.  My glasses had been launched backwards somewhere into the snow and my bike had continued in front of me for a few feet before tumbling over.  I sorely got up and immediately looked around in the dark for my glasses. No luck. I saw the homeonwer was inside watching TV on his couch, so I went up to the door to ask for a flashlight and for him to take this cord down.  He seemed to ignore my (very loud) knocks, though I could clearly see him sitting there, no more than 10 feet from the door I was knocking on. I kept knocking until a couple came walking down the sidewalk and helped me find my glasses and take down the cord.  I carefully bent my twisted glasses back into shape and headed home.

I still want to leave an angry note on his door because I still don't think he knows the damage his negligence caused.

At least I have a cool scraped up black eye to show off to people.


----------



## Chiller

Dubious Drewski said:


> I hate people who hang their extension cords from their house to their tree out front by the street and let it get really droopy so that anyone going by gets clotheslined on it!
> 
> I'm still sore. Yesterday night, I was riding home after work on my mountain bike because my car's in the shop. I was happy to be heading home and was going pretty fast until suddenly, I was violently jerked back off of my bike. I was on my back, my eyes were burning and my sight was blurred. My glasses had been launched backwards somewhere into the snow and my bike had continued in front of me for a few feet before tumbling over. I sorely got up and immediately looked around in the dark for my glasses. No luck. I saw the homeonwer was inside watching TV on his couch, so I went up to the door to ask for a flashlight and for him to take this cord down. He seemed to ignore my (very loud) knocks, though I could clearly see him sitting there, no more than 10 feet from the door I was knocking on. I kept knocking until a couple came walking down the sidewalk and helped me find my glasses and take down the cord. I carefully bent my twisted glasses back into shape and headed home.
> 
> I still want to leave an angry note on his door because I still don't think he knows the damage his negligence caused.
> 
> At least I have a cool scraped up black eye to show off to people.


 

   Wire cutters.....just go back and snip the wire..and say...ooops.  I had a problem with a neighbor who would not cut their tree branches.  Im pretty tall, and on dark nights walking the pooch, I took a few twigs to the eye.  Then one night, I went back with some cutters...cut the branches down, and left them nicely piled on the sidewalk.   I hate people that cant look after their front yards....


----------



## CowboysDaughter

So my rant will be a little unorthodox since I live on a ranch...

But I freaking hate staining my best jeans with blood from cuttin bull calves!!!

And I freakin hate getting clotheslined by the rope when there is a solid horse on one end and a wild yearling on the other....

And I freakin hate when I gotta feed 20 head of horses alone which includes haulin around 2 forty pound sacks, catchin a couple rowdy horses, haulin 3 full bales of hay... All alone while my jackass brother sits in the living room watchin me do it all.

Hellllll.


----------



## Overread

ouch!
but loook at the bonus - if things keep up like this soon you will be able to grab him and force him out to help you - unless he lifts weights whilst sitting on the sofa


----------



## lostprophet

people that post other people's photos in someone else's threads


----------



## Big Bully

thereforeiamx said:


> i absolutely loathe this cold weather. it's making me so lethargic.
> AND high textbook prices. semester starts in 1.5 weeks and $600 already on books when it could be spent getting photo equip?
> 
> 
> RIDICULOUSSSS.




Oh I know what you mean. Text books are waaaay too expensive. ESPECIALLY at the college bookstore! And now with the new financial aide requirements, they are forcing you to buy books at the bookstore vs, someplace like half.com which you can get the books for less.. GRUNT. Can you sue the government for stupidity?


----------



## ~Stella~

lostprophet said:


> people that post other people's photos in someone else's threads



Sorry.


----------



## ~Stella~

Teething. (Baby, not me) teething effing sucks.  I haven't had more than 2 consecutive hours sleep in weeks.  It makes me rather unpleasant.


----------



## Big Bully

~Stella~ said:


> Teething. (Baby, not me) teething effing sucks.  I haven't had more than 2 consecutive hours sleep in weeks.  It makes me rather unpleasant.




Baby orejell, ibuprophen and those cold teething rings work wonders. Also get the baby something to chew on, like jerky, my bro-in-law bought bolts and sterilized them, anything tough, that will help the gum's cut and the teeth can break through easier. Also rub your baby's gums regularly.


----------



## ~Stella~

Yeah - I know...we should have bought stock in Motrin before the first child, lol.  I can't rub - she bites!  I've been calling her Jaws lately.  She's 7mos and getting her 8th tooth; the other seven are very sharp.  Which brings me and my boobs to another frustration......


----------



## Big Bully

~Stella~ said:


> Yeah - I know...we should have bought stock in Motrin before the first child, lol.  I can't rub - she bites!  I've been calling her Jaws lately.  She's 7mos and getting her 8th tooth; the other seven are very sharp.  Which brings me and my boobs to another frustration......




LOL I totally know where you are coming from!! My first child almost bit mine off once.. Talk about pain!!!


----------



## Yemme

And this is why I've delayed having kids...


----------



## ~Stella~

It's all worth it and more, I promise.


----------



## Joves

Wow this thread has livened up. I only nibble on nipples and, would never bit them hard.


----------



## Yemme

Stella that's what you all say.... It's called entrapment.

 Joves....Biting hard is good thing.


----------



## Cruisn

still laid off... going on 2 weeks...have worked maybe 3 days since dec 22.... grrrrrr... called 6 other welding shops and none of them want a 3rd year welder.. all journeymen even though I am a certified welder... damn... running a welding truck sometimes isnt the best way to get ahead... lol


----------



## Big Bully

Yemme said:


> And this is why I've delayed having kids...


Hey sometimes that is a good thing. Get your career going, school finished, do what you want to do.. Ya all that stuff. But on the bright side for me.. My kids will be out of the house by the time I am 40!:mrgreen:



~Stella~ said:


> It's all worth it and more, I promise.


Eh, I would pass on the baby stage. I love my kids and their independence now. I'm just not a baby person. :er:


Joves said:


> Wow this thread has livened up. I only nibble on nipples and, would never bit them hard.


Mmmm Yeah nibbling and sucking.. nice.. lolAs long as it's not a baby. 



Yemme said:


> Stella that's what you all say.... It's called entrapment.
> 
> Joves....Biting hard is good thing.


:lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Ok now for my rant.

My son has been sick off and on since before Christmas. He was complaining of stomach pain and then developed a fever on Tues. Well after spending 6 hours Tues. in the doctors office, and the emergency room only to be sent home.. he still has a nasty fever that I can't seem to get rid of. We just went back today for another IV for him because his fever is so high that he can't stay hydrated. Now they have started him on antibiotics, but still have no idea as to what is wrong with him. The general ideas are, a possible but unlikely appendicitis, food poisoning, the flu, a virus, or some sort of infection. But admitting him, and letting him be observed by trained professionals (granted I grew up in a hospital so I know a thing or two..) is too much to ask.
My school financial aide is screwed up, and so I may not be able to pay for school this semester.. because someone in the financial aide dept was taking the day off when they had to send off notices of documents that were needed.. IDIOTS!
On top of this I may be getting kicked out of my apartment because apparently someone screwed up and thinks I made too much money when I moved into this place last year.. URRRGHH! What timing!


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> Stella that's what you all say.... It's called entrapment.
> 
> Joves....Biting hard is good thing.


For some. I have bit hard and, been slapped a couple of times.
Also Im frustrated Im not this kid.


----------



## Yemme




----------



## Big Bully

:lmao: Oooh Joves that's awesome! lol


----------



## Joves

Glad you like it. :hug::


----------



## Big Bully

Joves said:


> Glad you like it. :hug::



I needed a hug, thank you! :hug::


----------



## Enough Already

Big Bully said:


> Ok now for my rant.
> 
> My son has been sick off and on since before Christmas. He was complaining of stomach pain and then developed a fever on Tues. Well after spending 6 hours Tues. in the doctors office, and the emergency room only to be sent home.. he still has a nasty fever that I can't seem to get rid of. We just went back today for another IV for him because his fever is so high that he can't stay hydrated. Now they have started him on antibiotics, but still have no idea as to what is wrong with him. The general ideas are, a possible but unlikely appendicitis, food poisoning, the flu, a virus, or some sort of infection. But admitting him, and letting him be observed by trained professionals (granted I grew up in a hospital so I know a thing or two..) is too much to ask.
> My school financial aide is screwed up, and so I may not be able to pay for school this semester.. because someone in the financial aide dept was taking the day off when they had to send off notices of documents that were needed.. IDIOTS!
> On top of this I may be getting kicked out of my apartment because apparently someone screwed up and thinks I made too much money when I moved into this place last year.. URRRGHH! What timing!


 
Have you seen the doco "Sicko"?? I feel sorry for Americans. WTF is up with that?? Hope your son feels better soon. Dont worry about the other stuff, the health of your family is paramount.


----------



## kundalini

Arggghhhhhh.......

People that don't have a clue on how to get along...........

Ego is not good..... apart from my own, which happens to be correct.


----------



## doenoe

I NEED FREAKIN BUGS. 
Where is spring and summer when you need it. I need to get out and take pics of wild bugs again..............thats all.


----------



## Overread

doenoe said:


> I NEED FREAKIN BUGS.
> Where is spring and summer when you need it. I need to get out and take pics of wild bugs again..............thats all.



I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Chiller

Office people....again.   I just spent 4 hours piling old files up on the storage racks...yeah..top shelf.  After asking every person in the office..."do you have any files that need to be put away.  Im putting everything in storage"  I was met with a chorus of NO.  
  After i get everything piled up...They come charging out....."we need to put these away I hope you did not finish yet."  Wellllllllll...it was not just one box, but 6 different boxes I had to bring back down. 
  No wonder they work in an office....tonerheads......go play with your photocopier or something :er:


----------



## Big Bully

Enough Already said:


> Have you seen the doco "Sicko"?? I feel sorry for Americans. WTF is up with that?? Hope your son feels better soon. Dont worry about the other stuff, the health of your family is paramount.




Yes the doctors and the surgeon still don't know what was wrong with him. But he is doing much better. :mrgreen:
Thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh I swear I am going to blow a freakin gasket!!!
So I went to go get my books so I could start classes yesterday, and low and behold... my loans have been canceled!! The freakin school couldn't email me or call me to tell me I had to reapply, even though I got a letter from the bank stating that the loans were already processed and on their way. Noooo leave it to the last freaking minute so I won't be able to buy books until, Heaven knows when the damn money will get here.. So I am SOL.. Up a creek without a paddle, and any other thing you can think of. Son of a damnit! I am so pissed off, I am dropping out of this school and starting a new one, that I can do at home online and be working for a bachelors instead of a second associates degree. Oooh that makes me mad. How can the financial aid dept do something like this without warning people.


----------



## Joves

Because they get paid well for being incompentent and, know they wont be fired.


----------



## ~Stella~

Hypersensitivity to light.  I haven't been able to look at light for a few days, even dim light...very very painful.  Saw the doc today.  The verdict?  Virus.  WTF?  Yes, that's my complaint of the day, Eyeball Virus.


----------



## firefly72

I hate reading manual or user guides.


----------



## Joves

I hated it that I had to work today. It was 32F with 25MPH winds and sporadic snow.


----------



## Peanuts

*rant* How about this, due to a screw up in my school's class-sign-up system I wans't able to register for labs until a few days after other students and I have a lab at 6-9PM on a Monday.  My last class prior to that ends at (wait for it.. wait for it) noon!  I live an hour away so it woudl be kidn of wasteful to go home so instead I am stuck at uni.  Gross...! */rant*


----------



## Crazydad

Went to take some pictures of a small waterfall near work at lunch last Friday only to find out there was hardly any water going over it. So no good shots of rushing water and I got poison ivy for my troubles. The itching is driving me crazy!


----------



## Overread

My viewfinder broke!!

what I have to put some shouting in the thread 
and yes its bust - but its not as bad as is sounds, just that the eye cover was always a bit loose and today its little clip broke off. So now the eyecover will lift out without any resistance - not much of a pain when shooting (till it falls off and I don't notice)


----------



## Big Bully

WTH!!!! OOh I am soo pissed... 
So I had trouble with my school and their stupid financial aid dept. I was able to transfer to a university, and they told me that I would go in as a Junior.. Well NOW they tell me after they looked at my transcript (I have 96+ credits) that only 40 of them transfer and 8 of those 40 don't count. So now I am not sure where that puts me on the grand scheme of things credit wise. I am so freaking pissed.
I was looking at graduating in May of 2010 and now it looks like it will be after that... OOOH..
On top of my schooling dilemma, my husband just got his financial aid information and didn't get a grant, his loans weren't big enough to cover tuition, and so now he is pissed off to the point where he thinks his life sucks. OOOH I can't deal with this. I am almost being driven to drink I am so mad!


----------



## Overread

STEP AWAY FROM THE DRINK

seriously there is no help or escape in the bottle - just another problem to replace your others. If you even thing about heading down that line dunk all your booze down the sink! (or toilet or bath - but dont bathe in it!)

First stage talk to the university - in particular talk to the department head of the department/subject that is your core area of study. Universities are a bit more lax and flexable to personal situations so talk to people - don't just deal with the offical channel (that only works according to the book). If you have an interst and a keeness to learn as well as good mind you might be able to talk your way in.

Also remember that there is always another way through things - try your best at one rout and if that fails pick yourself up and follow another (often the picking yourself up part is the hardest part).
Also (and this might sound silly) but speak to your husband or a friend (heck speak to an online friend if you need to) but speak to someone - stay in communication with your thoughts and feelings (should do this with husband always). Not to run a constant depression trip but just so as you keep things outside and not bottled all up inside.

You will get through this !
Good luck!


----------



## Overread

oh and I haven't seen any photos from you in aaages - (unles I have missed them) get some R&R and do some shooting - or painting/running/reading/yoga/boxing - something that you enjoy doing that will take your concentration or tire you out - get your mind off things for a short while to help it from running in endless circles (minds are better at this than dogs chasing their tails!)


----------



## lostprophet

I got given a free 8gb iPod nano today, I already have an 80gb iPod
just my luck to win something I don't need


----------



## Joves

lostprophet said:


> I got given a free 8gb iPod nano today, I already have an 80gb iPod
> just my luck to win something I don't need


 I know it. With my luck I will win the lottery and find out I have 6 months to live.


----------



## Battou

Overread said:


> My viewfinder broke!!




:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I only laugh because I know the pain...to an extent, the gless in my AE-1 view finder broke and fell into the body completely last year. It's fixed now but still, it completely sidelined the camera, I could not see through it at all.


----------



## Josh66

Overread said:


> - but its not as bad as is sounds, just that the eye cover was always a bit loose and today its little clip broke off. So now the eyecover will lift out without any resistance



The exact same thing happened to me a while ago.  I super-glued it back together and it's been working perfectly for the last year (?).

Do you have the piece that broke off?


----------



## Chiller

It is pouring rain out and people are thinking their cars are speedboats on the highway.   They should ban Honda Civics....or their drivers. :er:


----------



## kundalini

Chiller said:


> They should ban Honda Civics....or their drivers. :er:


 
Easy there Sunshine........ not all of us are crazy.  Wait a minute.....errr, I mean we're not all bad drivers.... yeah, that's it.  :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE DRINK
> 
> seriously there is no help or escape in the bottle - just another problem to replace your others. If you even thing about heading down that line dunk all your booze down the sink! (or toilet or bath - but dont bathe in it!)
> 
> First stage talk to the university - in particular talk to the department head of the department/subject that is your core area of study. Universities are a bit more lax and flexable to personal situations so talk to people - don't just deal with the offical channel (that only works according to the book). If you have an interst and a keeness to learn as well as good mind you might be able to talk your way in.
> 
> Also remember that there is always another way through things - try your best at one rout and if that fails pick yourself up and follow another (often the picking yourself up part is the hardest part).
> Also (and this might sound silly) but speak to your husband or a friend (heck speak to an online friend if you need to) but speak to someone - stay in communication with your thoughts and feelings (should do this with husband always). Not to run a constant depression trip but just so as you keep things outside and not bottled all up inside.
> 
> You will get through this !
> Good luck!



Don't worry.. I'm not going to go drinking. I don't like to lose control and well.. That would definitely make me lose control and then guess who the b*tch would be.. lol 
I just get so frustrated sometimes I just have to vent.. And obviously that is how I vent. lol



Overread said:


> oh and I haven't seen any photos from you in aaages - (unles I have missed them) get some R&R and do some shooting - or painting/running/reading/yoga/boxing - something that you enjoy doing that will take your concentration or tire you out - get your mind off things for a short while to help it from running in endless circles (minds are better at this than dogs chasing their tails!)



I have put a few on the forum. But I haven't started any new threads or anything. I just haven't had time to play around with my camera, or paint. Which sucks!! But hopefully I will be able to pick up my camera and paint stuff soon and get to work. I have a few paintings I would love to get done!



kundalini said:


> Easy there Sunshine........ not all of us are crazy.  Wait a minute.....errr, I mean we're not all bad drivers.... yeah, that's it.  :lmao:



Ya I could run that thing over with my badass truck! lol 
Not all Dodge drivers are cocky.. Wait..


----------



## Chiller

kundalini said:


> Easy there Sunshine........ not all of us are crazy. Wait a minute.....errr, I mean we're not all bad drivers.... yeah, that's it. :lmao:


 
:lmao:
 I will exclude you and anyone who drives them ....not crazy.  Most are older models that people stick a big muffler, and usually a different coloured hood.  Kinda like a glorified lawnmower.  Hell, the guy that cut off the 18 wheeler this morning, sat so low in his seat, I thought it was a ghost driver.


----------



## kundalini

Big Bully said:


> Ya I could run that thing over with my badass truck! lol


 Yes, that's true if it was parked somewhere in Idaho.  On the road, you'd never catch me.  




Chiller said:


> :lmao:
> I will exclude you and anyone who drives them ....not crazy. Most are older models that people stick a big muffler, and usually a different coloured hood. Kinda like a glorified lawnmower. Hell, the guy that cut off the 18 wheeler this morning, sat so low in his seat, I thought it was a ghost driver.


 Yeah, I've popped on a few Honda forums since I got the car a few months ago and some of the things kids do to this car are insane.  Mine's an EP3 and pretty fast straight out of the box, but can be enhanced greatly performance-wise.  Youtube is full of 'em.  My first mod is going for race performance brakes cuz of all the other idiots on the road.


----------



## Big Bully

kundalini said:


> Yes, that's true if it was parked somewhere in Idaho. On the road, you'd never catch me.


 

Shyeah sure.. My truck is tough but it is also fast.. Wanna see.. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia

Chiller said:


> They should ban Honda Civics....or their drivers. :er:



After today's drive to San Diego - I agree on the Honda Civics ban! :madmad:


----------



## Yemme

They had the nerve to rename Macmenamens Bar and Grill... Don Coqui ....  I don't like change... I hope to god the food is good.


----------



## Big Bully

If they kept the same chef and menu, it should still be good.


----------



## Yemme

The menu has changed but I heard the food is good.  But just the name change doesn't make me want to eat there.  It's a new partnership... so I've heard.


----------



## Antarctican

Give 'em an inch and they take a mile.... 

_Me (aka 'sucker'):_ "Sure, I can cover that matter for you on the 20th". 
_Co-worker:_  "Oh good. Actually, can you do two of my matters that day? And I haven't prepared any of the materials that are needed, so you'll have to do that too. Bye".


Grrrrr!


----------



## Big Bully

Hey it's Valentines day... I had to go to work.. Yeah for me.. Oh wait I get a phone call at work from a co-worker pissed that I am at work and haven't been laid off yet.. She calls my boss to tell her she forgot to lay me off the previous weekend. So then my boss calls me at work and says OOOOH by the way... you were supposed to be laid of last weekend but since you are already at work might as well finish out your day.. 
Talk about piss me off. I knew I was going to be laid off this weekend but I was expecting it to be Sunday, not when I get to work on Saturday and my pain in the ass co-worker throws a damn fit about me being at work... because then there isn't enough work for her.. Wow did I show her, I got most of the work done this Saturday so it would reduce her hours because she wouldn't have enough work to do.. AHHAHAHAHAHAHA There ya go *****!
Sorry my bad... I'm done for now.


----------



## bradster76

This fuking govern...I mean tyranny. Bailouts for rich, bank CEOs, and support them by new means of fuking us with no reach-a-round by taking our tax returns. To pay for debts I DON"T OWE. Just another lie to fool or try to fool us, to ensure that we are doing the "right thing". **** THEM. Yah, I am in a rage in my life right now. I got layed off, can't afford **** yah know...little things like rent and meds. 

I'm white, so I can't get hardly (if any) help at all. I have hated the governement for years, now it's beyond that. They are raising prices on food, taxes, gas, etc. so that bankers (who made this ****knot in the early 1900's) to pay for these maggots to live rich still, and let everyone else in this "country" die in their own ****. There still is no law stating that Americans have to pay an income tax. Only if you are a business and then you pay on profit and credits. That's it. You job or trade is private and is not taxable by anyone. It is stated in the Constitution. However the tyranny uses bullying, manipulation, and question avoidance to push us around and intimidate us to pay anyways. 

A LOT of others are furious and outraged like myself, and this is all true. All my $688 fed. tax is gone due to a schooling (college) bill. I don't owe it anymore!! 

Admendment 2: Right to bare arms. In case the government becomes too oppressive, and need for overthrow. 

Got yours? I have mine.


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah they cut my Fed taxes short by $600, that was supposed to be the rest of Bush's stimulus bill. Yeh thanks.. I needed that!


----------



## bradster76

That's not it, Meg. On top of this crap, they told me they can't help me out at SSI due to "I'm not unemployed for 90 days."  >.>    WTF difference does it make if it's 90 days or 90 years?? I'm still without income!! WTF


----------



## Big Bully

I know the feeling.. I was just laid off of a job, and they won't give me Unemployment Insurance because I was once self employed and I am a student.. Go figure. Even though I am more than willing to go find a job, and just need a buffer til I get a job. They won't give me UI because I was self employed less than 2 years ago.


----------



## Chiller

They cancelled my order for a straight jacket.   Must be a shortage someplace Im thinking?    Back to E-bay I go.


----------



## Artograph

Chiller said:


> They cancelled my order for a straight jacket.  Must be a shortage someplace Im thinking?  Back to E-bay I go.


 
Yeah, :er: it's rough all around.  LMAO!!!!  :lmao:


(Pssst...you should moonlight as an orderly at your local hospital!!!  LOL!!)


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> They cancelled my order for a straight jacket.   Must be a shortage someplace Im thinking?    Back to E-bay I go.




Sorry:blushing:... I took them all. I require 2 jackets at a time..lol


----------



## Big Bully

Relatives with kids who scream nonstop! I just had my cousin over for 2 days, she had with her, her two kids under the age of 3. Both of which scream nonstop! Not to mention.. How rude is it for guests to trash your house, eat food on your carpet, leave drinks where they can be spilled by little kids, and stink up your house! Not to mention they open a can of pepsi and then don't even drink it!! Not one but 3 cans. Oh did I mention that they haven't taught their kids how rude it is to take other peoples food or drinks, so they just help themselves. ARGHHH!


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Sorry:blushing:... I took them all. I require 2 jackets at a time..lol


  May I borrow one...preeeeety please.  I have the coolest darkside shot, and need one.  I have everything but the WW2 gas mask and a straight jacket.   
  Bet y'all are wondering now eh? :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> May I borrow one...preeeeety please.  I have the coolest darkside shot, and need one.  I have everything but the WW2 gas mask and a straight jacket.
> Bet y'all are wondering now eh? :lmao:




Of course you have me curious now! I just don't know how to take them off. I am currently typing with my nose..:lmao:


----------



## Antarctican

Chiller said:


> May I borrow one...preeeeety please.  I have the coolest darkside shot, and need one.  I have everything but the WW2 gas mask and a straight jacket.
> Bet y'all are wondering now eh? :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully

Antarctican said:


>


lol


----------



## leighthal

Just returned back to earth from the other planet called Esso. It seems on Esso they don't use the same currency as the rest of us do. My charge was $17.41, I dug into my wallet and pulled out $18.01
The boy like creature smiled and handed me a quarter and said "I was nice and rounded that up for you". WTH??? 
I told him to keeep rounding until he got to 60 cents. He stared back blankly.

At this point most people would just sigh and have a quick laugh. Nope. Not here. That 60 cents now became 1 billion dollars and I was willing to go to war for it. I told him to ring me up a pack of gum and once he told me the price I knocked 60 off of it and gave him exact change. Saying sweetly "I was nice and rounded that up for you"

As I walk towards the door the kid yells to his manager that I didn't pay for my purchase. I then spent the next 15 minutes "discussing" why Esso didn't want my business anymore.

And how is your day going?


----------



## Big Bully

Interesting... Now how did it all turn out?


----------



## leighthal

I was encouraged to not buy gas from that branch of esso. The manager felt I was verbally abusing his staff regardless if I was right or not.
I'm laughing about it now. It is kind of funny. 
I can just picture the security camera tapes circulating at the next annual meeting. Titled "Crazy Lady Afflicted with Turettes Steals Gum"


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Of course you have me curious now! I just don't know how to take them off. I am currently typing with my nose..:lmao:


 
  So,k Miss Bully...Im good with straight jackets...I can help you with that. :lmao::lmao::lmao:



Antarctican said:


>


  Dont Run AntyPanty....I know where you live.


----------



## Chiller

I finally got a break from the world of a plaster cast, and with the help of a family member, got out for a few shots today. I wanted to go shoot some downtoon architecture, and while down there, I was confronted by the security guard from Leave it to Beaver. For all you youngins, it is a show your parents  and grandparents watched.  We are not talking the Nintendo world here. 
I was on the other side of the street, and fired a few shots off. When I crossed the road...this guy came charging out of his little cave, and blurted out..."there will be no photographing the building from this side of the street" Since my right foot can not kick right now, his nuts were safe, and I was polite and told him that I was crossing , so I could be on my way, and was done with taking pictures of "his " building. He then said...."you cant take photographs of this bank"
 Anyways...if you see this guy...




....be careful.  
.......oh...and the pick in question?


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> So,k Miss Bully...Im good with straight jackets...I can help you with that. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


LOL:lmao: Ahh that's funny!

Oh btw... Fantastic building!


----------



## Overread

13GB!!!!!!!!!!!!
that is all I have left of a 500GB harddrive!

I think I need to clean out my photos now - and really delete the rubbish (one only needs so many photos of the underside of the lenscap


----------



## Big Bully

WOW how many photos DO you have on your comp! Damn!


----------



## bradster76

Once again...WOMEN! Deceiving, lying, manipulating and freakin mood swinging psychos. I swear, I saw my girl sprout horns from her forehead the other day, and I saw it....her eyes turned red. 

Over something fuking stupid. Then wonders why I don't have a clue, when they won't make anything clear. My two main problems are: 

I don't have a car ATM, so I have no release other than working out (which I'm so damn depressed about my situation and the govt) but have no motivation to repetitively pick up 40lb weight for an hour. Secondly, the weather. I can't just run out and hit a few places to photo without slipping on ice/snow, cold weather hurting the camera, and the fact I can't stand the cold. So, I'm fuct. 

Why is it even simple discussions with a woman are always an opportunity for them to mind fuk us?? Sometimes she asks why I am not talking..haha. She knows why. They want us to talk so that they can dissect and split hairs on how you like a movie. "It's becasue of that "whichever" actress whore, isn't it?" or: "Ashley Judd is who you are thinking about when we have sex. Whatever, don't lie."  

/sigh  /facepalm  /shootself  

I have no job due to NY being the most raped state right now from this "depression". I am getting bent over by SSI to get ANY bit of help, and have no car even. I will possibly wind up on the street soon. I can't pay my rent, but I have food stamps and medicade. Buuuttt...they can't help out my rent until I get this job?? On top of all that, I am sick of the mind fuk games women play. The cheating, lying, manipulating, men, we know it all. I don't have to rant. 

She said she has a Dr. appt. tonight at 6pm...huh? WHAT Dr. office sees ppl at 6pm?? My office is one of the later ones that stays open to 5pm M-Thurs. BUT, she snuck out of my house early...I pretented to be alseep. She snuck out at 4:30, and was real quiet and never said "bye", nothing. I have a feeling I'm not the only one she's seeing. What a surprise. 

I have (no joke) been checking out abandoned houses or allys to live in as we go places. Never been homeless, but it's scaring me. I'll pick a spot close to my Dr. and pharmasist, and buy ppl things with my food stamps in exchange for smokes. Sit in a old house, start a fire in a barrell, and that's that. Really, what's the fuking point anymore?


----------



## Peanuts

It is 2AM.. I am writing a huge paper on the drug resistant strain of malaria which is due Thursday morning and is taking darn well forever.  I also have a chem quiz tomorrow which my life depends on which I have not studied for int eh least and it essentially on a whole much of mechanisms I should have MEMORIZED (which I don't). AND (I don't care that sentences aren't suppose to start with 'and'.. especially capitalized, but yes.. I am yelling at you, this is a venting thread) I have a midterm in a class regarding all this cell stuff I could care less about on Thursday which I am royally screwed for. Ack! Plus two labs due on Friday. Lalala.. this is NOT happening right now.. lalalala


----------



## Overread

*ARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!*

my sigma tripod collar took a small fall and is not ever so slightly bent. It still goes round the lens fine, but the clip now no longer holds the two parts together - I can force the joint apart with hardly any effort!

Gah its still under warrenty so I might give sigma a call - when I can get home to all the warrenty details and such


----------



## Big Bully

I have no job, I'm running out of money, the stupid financial aid dept won't or are too stupid to figure out what the hell is going on with my financial aid... AHHHHH! AND THERE ARE NOOOO JOBS!
Oh yeah and I can't get on unemployment.


----------



## Big Bully

I am sooo freaking pissed off.. I mean the stupidity of some people.. OOOOH!!:gah: The fact that I am related to this pair of stupid people REALLY makes me mad! :gah: Ok so here is my story... My sister has a 5 month old baby and when I saw my sis and her husband with their kids, A.) the other two kids weren't in seat belts, and B.) the 5 month old baby was in a FORWARD FACING CAR SEAT! :banghead: Then she thought I was dumb enough to believe that the dr. told them that it was ok and she was ready to be in a forward facing car seat, even though she can't even roll over or crawl yet. Lord only knows if she can sit up by herself.. I mean come on! :gah: How stupid can you be?! Does having 4 kids make it ok to be stupid on the last one?! I mean geez it is against the law in Idaho to have a kid under the age of 1 in a forward facing car seat.. To top things off, my bro-in-law is in the medical field. And another thing.. they practically live with my mother, who is also a nurse, how could they BOTH be so stupid, and how could my mother let them be so careless with their baby.. Did I mention she is only 5 months old. I really think that they "came up" with the whole "the dr said it was ok" thing just because they were sick and tired of the kid screaming in the car. OOOH stupid people should not procreate!:angry1:

Sorry off my soap box now..


----------



## kundalini

leighthal said:


> I was encouraged to not buy gas from that branch of *esso*.


I haven't read anything else prior to or foward on, but that company name caught my eye. I'm guessing that in Canada, you/they are still using the name Esso in lieu of Exxon. I can still clearly remember this company taking total lack of responsibility for the catastrophe the Valdez caused in the Prince William sound. I can also remember on two fingers the number of times I have used their facilities in the past twenty years. Both times I was in the boonies and sucking the last bit of vapors from my gas tank. I only put a tenner in the tank, just enough to get me to the next station.


----------



## kundalini

Hell.... while I'm at it, the switch to digital in the USA.  I understand the reasoning to clear the airwaves for more urgent needs, but I rarely watch TV.  Now I have to buy another electronic box just to catch the local news/weather and basketball games??????  It's a conspiracy I say.


----------



## Big Bully

LOL, I was already prepared for the switch, I have cable and last year I bought a new, big tv... 50 in of hi-def greatness. lol


----------



## Chiller

There is no cure for Degenerative Myelopathy


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> There is no cure for Degenerative Myelopathy




Do you have a dog with Degenerative Myelopathy?


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Do you have a dog with Degenerative Myelopathy?


 Yeah...My german shepherd was just diagnosed with it.  They are giving him 6 -12 months.


----------



## Big Bully

Chiller said:


> Yeah...My german shepherd was just diagnosed with it.  They are giving him 6 -12 months.




Oh I am so sorry!! :hug::


----------



## nrois02

things with my girlfriend and i just ended and im really not happy about it. my first really serious relationship and it hurts. Ive done wrong things in this relationship but she held a lie for a year and a half that she wasent sure about things and kept a guy on the side the whole time so im not to upset but im still really upset! damn....things suck right now....


----------



## Chiller

Big Bully said:


> Oh I am so sorry!! :hug::


 . 

Thank you so much Miss Bully:hug:::hug::


----------



## Big Bully

You are welcome Chiller.. What are friends for?!


----------



## chantal7

I am tired of the lady at work buying crocs (it's a rubber like sandal, if you haven't heard of them before), exchanging them for a different color, then exchanging *those* for another pair... ! I have to do so many little tiny annoying things in the register to have her exchange them, then she goes and makes a mess of where all the "crocs" were hanging.


----------



## Big Bully

I just wish people wouldn't wear crocs.. They are ugly!!


----------



## chantal7

Big Bully said:


> I just wish people wouldn't wear crocs.. They are ugly!!



No doubt! I think they are cute for little kids (they can get them dirty and it doesn't even matter) but for adults, they're okay, but they look funny.


----------



## Big Bully

They should be outlawed, just like wearing sweat pants in public!


----------



## monkeykoder

I for one WOULD wear sweatpants in public but would never wear crocs in public.


----------



## Yemme

Big Bully said:


> I just wish people wouldn't wear crocs.. They are ugly!!



You think that's bad... I was sick of seeing peoples underwear... men and womens.... But now it seems like the new thing is for a woman to show their ass crack.  Women are walking with ass crack showing not even a thong.  Sicks my stomach. Low rise jeans is not for everyone.  But I'm sure men love it.


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> You think that's bad... I was sick of seeing peoples underwear... men and womens.... But now it seems like the new thing is for a woman to show their ass crack. Women are walking with ass crack showing not even a thong. Sicks my stomach. Low rise jeans is not for everyone. But I'm sure men love it.


  I have noticed that lately. Actually I find it to be slovenly looking to tell the truth.


----------



## Big Bully

monkeykoder said:


> I for one WOULD wear sweatpants in public but would never wear crocs in public.



Shame on you! You should care what you look like in public..


Yemme said:


> You think that's bad... I was sick of seeing peoples underwear... men and womens.... But now it seems like the new thing is for a woman to show their ass crack.  Women are walking with ass crack showing not even a thong.  Sicks my stomach. Low rise jeans is not for everyone.  But I'm sure men love it.



Hey not all guys like to look at fat ass cracks. That isn't nasty.. That is snasty!!


----------



## Fraggo

My rant deals with the not so exciting PTSD. I get so pissed off at the littlest things. and my job has become, make my commanding officer stupid holiday cards. And i got a sunburn from last sat, so of course it burns like all hell. I just hate the desk job that i do have. id rather be in combat doing my job. but that is neither here nor there. I also have no idea when i will get promoted, so u may be SOL here in the next few months or so. oh well, im sure i'll have more tomorrow, everyone take care.


----------



## Yemme

The only thing honestly that upsets me is the fact that they pushed back SIMS3 release date.


----------



## chantal7

Big Bully said:


> They should be outlawed, just like wearing sweat pants in public!



Lol! Now that's a good idea, but it'll never happen...  Totally understand!



Yemme said:


> You think that's bad... I was sick of seeing peoples underwear... men and womens.... But now it seems like the new thing is for a woman to show their ass crack. Women are walking with ass crack showing not even a thong. Sicks my stomach. Low rise jeans is not for everyone. But I'm sure men love it.



I always wonder what makes people want that "cold breeze" going all the way through their ass - it's cold and uncomfortable! What the hell? Why do you want to show that? <-- that's what I think when I see that. It never is the most pleasant site... but I spose this is why I am not a male.


----------



## Chiller

Who is it on this grey earth that thinks scratching a record is talent.  My gawd. I was having a conversation with a courier that comes in here, and we got on the subject of music. He said he was a "musician" :lmao::lmao: I said....oh...cool...what to you play. 
He then said, He was a DJ. and his instrument was his turntable. :lmao::lmao:

WTF has this planet come to. As he walked away, he almost lost his pants they were so low.  Buddy...your an idiot...get off our planet.


----------



## Joves

Chiller said:


> Who is it on this grey earth that thinks scratching a record is talent.  My gawd. I was having a conversation with a courier that comes in here, and we got on the subject of music. He said he was a "musician" :lmao::lmao: I said....oh...cool...what to you play.
> He then said, He was a DJ. and his instrument was his turntable. :lmao::lmao:
> 
> WTF has this planet come to. As he walked away, he almost lost his pants they were so low.  Buddy...your an idiot...get off our planet.


 Dont look at me. I only used to play records backwards to hear the good stuff. The back and forth crap makes me want to break their hands. Especially since they have that smug Im cool looks on their faces.


----------



## bace

The Three Song Rule in concert photography. What a retarded rule. Doesn't even make any sense, and for good reason. It was created because of incompetent photographers....

A Photo Editor - The Three Song Rule

Congratulations Paparazzi motherfu#@er$ for making real photographers look bad...AGAIN.


----------



## matt-l

*R.D.F!!!!! *:x

(rain drizzle and fog)


----------



## Overread

matt-l said:


> *R.D.F!!!!! *:x
> 
> (rain drizzle and fog)



sounds just like home (though recently weather has been really good for once


----------



## matt-l

three days or either rain, or fog, or both i think now...

and another tomorrow it looks like....can i move in with you?


----------



## Overread

the forecast for tomorrow is patch showers...




though that as also todays and it was all sunny (but darn it when its all sunny I never get a chance to go out with the camera! )


----------



## Yemme

There were snow flurries in NY today... shocked the hell outta me!


----------



## chantal7

My dad raising his voice and when it was not needed, after I asked him a SIMPLE question. God.


----------



## Joves

Yemme said:


> There were snow flurries in NY today... shocked the hell outta me!


Its that pesky global warming.


----------



## Big Bully

matt-l said:


> *R.D.F!!!!! *:x
> 
> (rain drizzle and fog)




Oh I wish we had RDF!!! That would be an upgrade!



Yemme said:


> There were snow flurries in NY today... shocked the hell outta me!


I have an inch of snow right now!!!AND IT IS STILL SNOWING!!! :banghead:My hell!!! It's April!!


Joves said:


> Its that pesky global warming.



I pray for global warming!!! Bring it freakin on!!!:banghead:


----------



## Overread

but snow is fun 
its time to get the camera out and play with it 


as for me - I hate walking with people who are not into photography or something like birdwatching - they always have suggestions for things to take photos of and when you do try to take a photo of something they get all bored waiting for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Snow is fun in January.. I am overly sick of it by April!


----------



## Overread

you needs macro lens - or extension tubes 
endless fun then

oh and nice new ava!


----------



## Big Bully

Do I have a new avatar??? I don't remember..I'M LOSING MY MIND!!


----------



## Overread

well its new by my standards, but I might not have noticed the change for a while....

ps if you want I have a mindmap here - it will show you where your mind is - and for a - reasonable - fee I can sell it to you


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> well its new by my standards, but I might not have noticed the change for a while....
> 
> ps if you want I have a mindmap here - it will show you where your mind is - and for a - reasonable - fee I can sell it to you




Reasonable fee.. meaning you will pay me to take it off your hands?! I'm broke.. I'm beyond broke... Broke would be an upgrade for me... *sigh*


----------



## Overread

wait you mean I have to pay you so that you can pay me?

this is going to get complicated!


ps - things will work out - just keep your fingers crossed and your eyes open


----------



## Big Bully

Overread said:


> wait you mean I have to pay you so that you can pay me?
> 
> this is going to get complicated!
> 
> 
> ps - things will work out - just keep your fingers crossed and your eyes open



Yep, if you want me to pay you, you have to pay me for my services of buying your product.
I'm working on that.. Trying to stay positive sucks!


----------



## Overread

hmm but I pay you less than you pay me right????

as for staying positive it might suck - but the alternatives suck even more


----------



## polymoog

I would also like to complain about the "weather" - currently +1C here, still haven't changed to summer tyres ... at least the main roads are now snow free ... :roll:

ps sorry to interrupt your conversation, Overread & Big Bully ;-)


----------



## Joves

Well today again Global Warming has taken over and, we have snow and, 40MPH gusts. Just another lovely spring day in N. Az. Im wondering if we are going to get snow again during Memorial Day week-end again.


----------



## polymoog

I remember when I was in Flagstaff last November, and there were small patches of snow on the high ground, was kind of strange, I always thought of Arizona as this hot, arrid landscape  They are predicting snow for us tomorrow as well .... :roll:


----------



## Big Bully

No no no... You have to pay mee more...lol

I know I know the alternatives suck more.. But when you are dealt a hand of crap, it is hard to make things positive.


----------



## Big Bully

polymoog said:


> I remember when I was in Flagstaff last November, and there were small patches of snow on the high ground, was kind of strange, I always thought of Arizona as this hot, arrid landscape  They are predicting snow for us tomorrow as well .... :roll:




That brings me back to my main problem. ITS APRIL!!!


----------



## Josh66

Damn, snow in Arizona?  In April?

It's 75 & sunny here.


----------



## Big Bully

It snowed here yesterday, it was almost 60*today. Who knows what it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Big Bully

OOOH And my former employers STOLE $40 from me and won't give it back...


----------



## chantal7

I got no one to go out and take photos with


----------



## polymoog

Salespeople cold calling after 9pm. What's up with that??

Wait, let me rephrase that. Sales people cold calling at all. If I want to buy, I'll call you ...

Oh, and losing my job wasn't exactly the high point of this year so far either ;-)


----------



## Big Bully

The lawn crew starting to mow and weed wack at 8am! I mean come on people there are those of us that go to bed too late and don't want to be up that early!


----------



## Antarctican

The dragon boat teammate who forgot to put on his lifejacket for our final race. I luckily noticed it when we were part way to the start line (we would have been disqualified if he had raced without it), so we were able to hustle back to the loading dock to get one. But then we had to paddle like crazy to get to the start line in time. Which meant we were already tired before we even started the race. We still managed to snag a third place finish (and bronze medals), but we had led the race for 3/4 of the way and had we not been tired, likely could have held onto our lead to the end. 

Not a big deal, I know. But it was a frustration, and this is the 'shout your frustration' thread. So there.


----------



## Big Bully

Stupid teenage umpires that are asked to ump a baseball game. These stupid kids, yes, they are improving a job skill, but they are missing calls, calling the calls that they want to see and are not consistent! It isn't fair to these little kids who are playing their heart out at a game that they love, only to be told that their efforts aren't good enough because the umpire "didn't see it" or "he thought that the call should have gone another way". Bunch of freaking crap!


----------



## kundalini

OMG, you're still hanging out?  Get it on girl.

Oh firetruck, I just had to respond in a thread about being old and young girls on the internet....... it was humilating.... but it was fun too.  

And BTW.... baseball is the perfect sport, regardless of the calls.


----------



## Big Bully

Ya I am still here, I just have been way busy. Nothing but craziness lately.
I agree, baseball is a great sport, there just needs to be better/older umpires.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman

Baseball = boring to watch/ fun to play

Water Polo is where it's at. Tougher than most sports (football, soccer, baseball, tennis), more physically demanding than most (football, soccer hockey, baseball, lacrosse, tennis, etc...), and hella fun.

Any Water Polo-ers like myself out there?


----------



## polymoog

Never tried water polo but maybe I should, always like trying new sports 

My frustration today arises from buying a second hand TV for $45 because my old (and free) faithful TV had died, and when I get home, my old (and free) faithful TV started working again ?!


----------



## Dylan-Fishman

Water Polo is like soccer on steroids. I got practice tonight.

MY FRUSTRATION! MICHAEL IS DEAD!!! NOOOO


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Bad taste jokes have been relocated. Please no more.


----------



## kundalini

Multiple threads with the same subject on the same 24 hour period. It seems to have the same phenomenon as yawning. You know, someone near you yawns and you can't help but yawn yourself. In fact, I just yawned as I was typing the previous sentence.

Today for example: 3 separate, but similar threads about SmugMug. The original first post was slightly different in each, but eventually, all threads were locked on the same interest....... why is Smugmug sluggish lately? I believe Ham1 (a SmugMug Hero.. i.e. staff member) responded in all three threads. If people would just use the Search Function prior to asking a question, the answer or at least discussions have been started. Monitoring and patience may yield your concern. If not, you may get an "IN" to ask your question without highjacking.

Tomorrow it will be tripods _again_ or macro lenses _again_ or editing software _again_......... you get my point, don't you? No? Start a thread about it then, whydoncha.


----------

